# Instant Turn-offs



## PaysageDHiver

What are things the opposite sex can do (or wear) that turn you off immediately?

Mine are when girls:

(1) Wear Birkenstock sandals or ones that look remotely like these: http://midweststylewatch.wordpress..../ugly-***-sandals-that-at-least-give-support/ WHYYYYYYYY????

(2) Smoke

(3) Have considerable muscle with low body fat.

(4) Have that really white, artificial-looking barbie hair.

(5) Do not speak fluent English. (Nothing against non-native people, I'm just not attracted to such females. This is mostly because I like girls who are articulate with a big vocabulary in a language I understand.)

May this thread help us all to avoid off-putting behavior and ugly clothes so as to maximize our chances with the opposite sex (turn-offs that people can't control do not apply, obviously.)


----------



## blue the puppy

smoking
smelling bad


----------



## Katelyn1236

With guys:

Rude (like one of those loud guys who think they dont have to follow rules) -_-
Bad Smelling/dirty 
Controlling
Never talks to me first (like texting or whatever)


----------



## sorrwel

Hmm, my turn-offs would be...

(1) Unhygienic/doesn't take care of himself.

(2) A limited vocabulary and not into deep conversations.

(3) Have to be honest, shyness. Haha

(4) If he's a total douche. Though that hasn't stopped me before...

(5) If he has a low sex drive.


----------



## northstar1991

smoking
controlling
rude
macho
unhygienic


----------



## rymo

Smoking
Materialistic
Picky/Unadventurous
Uptight/Overly conservative
Overweight
Talks over me


----------



## Zeeshan

watches jersey shore


----------



## Tangerine

Smoking, Drugs, Drinking a lot, Religious, No tact, materialistic


----------



## MaxPower

Rudeness
Too clingy, neediness
Unhygienic
Closed-minded
Shallow conversations
Overly controlling
Doesn't initiate conversations
Drugs, smoking and/or alcohol abuse
Body builder
Low sex drive
Materialistic


----------



## TPower

A jobless loser with a kid, but without an education.


----------



## nemesis1

Entitlement princesses.


----------



## Schizoidas

1.Vanity
- Taking too many pictures of herself 
- Wearing too much makeup 

2. Makes that stupid V sign with her fingers and sticks her tongue out.

3. Sleeps around.

4. Has kids

5. Online type person, goes on dating sites, chat sites etc

6. Swears, burps or farts. 

7. Talks about sex too much openly to everyone.

8. Materialistic

9. Feminist/sexist

10. Princess issues

11. Only goal in life is to get knocked up, then leech 

12. Party personality

13. Loud

14. Ditzy, like; "omg I can't wait to get drunk wif ma gurlies... Tattoos and piercings are totes hot!"

15. A pushover


----------



## MachineSupremacist

1. Conspiracy theorist.

2. Picky/specialized eater.

3. Overly popular - I will be left for someone else.

4. IMspeak.

5. Hates reading.

6. No car, no job, no plans on getting either.


----------



## Zeeshan

Schizoidas said:


> 1.Vanity
> - Taking too many pictures of herself
> - Wearing too much makeup
> 
> 2. Makes that stupid V sign with her fingers and sticks her tongue out.
> 
> 3. Sleeps around.
> 
> 4. Has kids
> 
> 5. Online type person, goes on dating sites, chat sites etc
> 
> 6. Swears, burps or farts.
> 
> 7. Talks about sex too much openly to everyone.
> 
> 8. Materialistic
> 
> 9. Feminist/sexist
> 
> 10. Princess issues
> 
> 11. Only goal in life is to get knocked up, then leech
> 
> 12. Party personality
> 
> 13. Loud
> 
> 14. Ditzy, like; "omg I can't wait to get drunk wif ma gurlies... Tattoos and piercings are totes hot!"
> 
> 15. A pushover


good luck finding someone


----------



## Secretaz

My turn offs:

Arrogant
Outgoing
Extrovert
Loud/Talks a lot
Shallow
Player
Religious/Believes in god
Selfish
Likes to go to parties
Low sex drive
Never sober
Doesn't understand me


----------



## veron

Instant turn-offs:

-smokes
-binge drinks
-religious

For all you gals complaining about guys with low sex drives... send em' over my way


----------



## flarf

1) is a non-smoker 
2) makes lists of instant turn-offs
3) oops


----------



## asw12345

damn i'm getting hated on in here for my religion


----------



## ohgodits2014

PaysageDHiver said:


> May this thread help us all to avoid off-putting behavior and ugly clothes so as to maximize our chances with the opposite sex (turn-offs that people can't control do not apply, obviously.)


Things you can control, huh? OK, I'll play.

1. People who have to spell everything out when they're texting.
2. People who talk to dogs as if they were humans.
3. People who use words like "gold digger" and are so offended at materialism when they own an unnecessarily expensive laptop and other gadgets they can technically live without.
4. People who have tattoos in a language they don't understand.
5. People who pride themselves in being INTJs.


----------



## rymo

rednosereindeer said:


> Things you can control, huh? OK, I'll play.
> 
> 1. People who have to spell everything out when they're texting.
> 2. People who talk to dogs as if they were humans.
> 3. People who use words like "gold digger" and are so offended at materialism when they own an unnecessarily expensive laptop and other gadgets they can technically live without.
> 4. People who have tattoos in a language they don't understand.
> 5. People who over-value anything.


Hehe I can't stand when people don't bother to spell right. Or they can't distinguish between "there/their" or "your/you're"


----------



## tea111red

-Dumb
-Doormat/wimp/too passive
-Has kids
-Trendy
-Too whiny or overly emotional
-Too goofy or can't be serious


----------



## River In The Mountain

Lets his nails grow long and doesn't cut them. Scares the living daylights out of me.
Too defeatist.
Controlling and clingy behaviour.
Unhealthy obsessions with food.
Turning fun conversations into depressing ones.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

smoking
emotional neediness
bigotry
pushiness


----------



## CourtneyB

Arrogance
Smoking
Bad hygiene

Incorrect grammar can bother me, but it's not an instant turn-off.


----------



## Haunty

Overweight
Taller than me
Conceited or stuck up
Smoker or frequent drinker
Close-minded religious
Boisterous


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

I was gonna say rotten teeth, but I know a guy with rotten teeth who's actually pretty cool.


----------



## kiirby

Theism. I don't mean to incite anything, but I have a great deal of trouble respecting anyone who is a member of an organised religion. And if I don't respect someone then I can't be attracted to them.


----------



## Ape in space

kiirby said:


> Theism. I don't mean to incite anything, but I have a great deal of trouble respecting anyone who is a member of an organised religion. And if I don't respect someone then I can't be attracted to them.


How do you keep coming back to life? It must be divine intervention.


----------



## KelsKels

Doucheyness. Like when people think they're so much better than anyone else, and are super competitive. Um guys that make it obvious all they care about is getting *ss. Girls that are total ****s and expect to be treated with respect. People who are super religious and cram it down everyone's throat. People with kanji tattoos or who just look like a fohawked douche. People who are super bossy because they think they know everything. Arrogance above anything. Oh and anyone with kids. Lol.


----------



## kiirby

Ape in space said:


> How do you keep coming back to life? It must be divine intervention.


I am the second coming. Of myself.

The moderators on this site are also very, very lovely.


----------



## Garretoo

Arrogance
Ignorance, especially willful ignorance of not wanting to learn things.
Unsympathetic, a long the lines of ignorance imo.
Materialistic 
Temperament 
Bad hygiene, though this isn't really a women problem as much as a man problem.
Over weight, when you start to look unhealthy.
Smoking, goes with being unhealthy, and to me also lightly along the lines of ignorance.
Disregard for own health, physical or mental.

Can't think of anymore right now. Obviously there are innate physical attractive qualities that people don't have because they were born that way, but that's a given.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

rymo said:


> Hehe I can't stand when people don't bother to spell right. Or they can't distinguish between "there/their" or "your/you're"


Forgot about this one. It's near the top of the list for me.


----------



## Garretoo

The people who get highly offended when someone doesn't use proper spelling or grammar are much more offensive to me than when someone spells something wrong. If I can understand what someone is saying its not a big deal to me. I'm not saying this to anyone specifically and I have no problems with you guys, it's just an opinion I've had for a long time.


----------



## godhelpme2

Turnoffs? 

Super religious

Lacks good hygiene

Douchebag type (you can just tell usually. lol)

Listens to terrible music (rap. But I can look past this usually)

Acts all ghetto (doesn't stand a chance)

Is extremely lazy (a little bit I don't mind lol)


----------



## AllToAll

1) Unhygienic
2) Republican


They go hand-in-hand, though, no?


----------



## Garretoo

I dont know, Id think your just as likely to be smelly of your liberal hippie socialist 

*sarcasm*


----------



## Freiheit

-Likes to party hard
-Has been "around the block"
-Religious nut/bigot
-Acts or speaks "ghetto"
-Substance abuse
-Either very fat or very skinny
-Tattoos 
-Horrible sense of style/bad hygiene


----------



## Rossy

Secretaz said:


> My turn offs:
> 
> Arrogant
> Outgoing
> Extrovert
> Loud/Talks a lot
> Shallow
> Player
> Religious/Believes in god
> Selfish
> Likes to go to parties
> Low sex drive
> Never sober
> Doesn't understand me


We would get on well I think


----------



## moveon

religious
gossips/talks about people that i don't know or care about
uses strong perfume or too much make up when it's not necessary
spends a lot of time on her phone


----------



## pete24

Majorly overweight
Cocky (The type that thinks all guys love them)


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Yellow teeth and bad breath.


----------



## pita

PaysageDHiver said:


> What are things the opposite sex can do (or wear) that turn you off immediately?
> 
> Mine are when girls:
> 
> (1) Wear Birkenstock sandals or ones that look remotely like these: http://midweststylewatch.wordpress..../ugly-***-sandals-that-at-least-give-support/ WHYYYYYYYY????


When a man's hyperlink just gives me a 404.


----------



## srschirm

asw12345 said:


> damn i'm getting hated on in here for my religion


Becoming more common man.


----------



## srschirm

Overweight
*****y
Doesn't like sex


----------



## Aphexfan

Super religious (sorry posters above me :lol)
Arrogance
Superficial and shallow
Close minded
Cigarette smoker (weed doesnt bother me :b)
Huge party person (some partying is okay, as long as its not overboard and annoying)
Big extrovert


----------



## River In The Mountain

Militant atheists  
Men who mess with all my feels.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Interesting that some women have put low sex drives - a number of us men on here (particularly the ones on certain meds) are kinda screwed. :um


My turn off's

Smokers
like to gossip 
has a dog like demeanour (*damn swear filter)
Has a huge amount of friends (being completely honest here)
Like to go clubbing every weekend 
Drinks to excess
Little to no awareness of the world 
Hardcore religious nut (don't mind if moderate)
needlessly argumentative 
lack of empathy
Doesn't want regular cuddles mumx1000)


----------



## pineapplebun

Superficial/Shallow/Judgmental 
Cocky/Arrogant/Disrespectful
Dishonest/Manipulative
Doesn't care about their health (ex. obese, smoker, substance abuse)
Close-minded/Overly picky about lots of things @[email protected] 
Lacking empathy/compassion
Overly negative
Lacking ambition (esp related to career) 
Excessive partying 
Very religious - Religious is okay as long as they don't impose 
Not Hygienic


----------



## Schizoidas

For all the people mentioning hygiene, can you elaborate on that?

I really don't see how hygiene can be a problem unless you are homeless


----------



## theseventhkey

Schizoidas said:


> 1.Vanity
> - Taking too many pictures of herself
> - Wearing too much makeup
> 
> 2. Makes that stupid V sign with her fingers and sticks her tongue out.
> 
> 3. Sleeps around.
> 
> 4. Has kids
> 
> 5. Online type person, goes on dating sites, chat sites etc
> 
> 6. Swears, burps or farts.
> 
> 7. Talks about sex too much openly to everyone.
> 
> 8. Materialistic
> 
> 9. Feminist/sexist
> 
> 10. Princess issues
> 
> 11. Only goal in life is to get knocked up, then leech
> 
> 12. Party personality
> 
> 13. Loud
> 
> 14. Ditzy, like; "omg I can't wait to get drunk wif ma gurlies... Tattoos and piercings are totes hot!"
> 
> 15. A pushover


Lol, this was the funniest one. I'm so out of touch I don't even know what the f&*( a turn on or turn off is.:clap


----------



## pineapplebun

Schizoidas said:


> For all the people mentioning hygiene, can you elaborate on that?
> 
> I really don't see how hygiene can be a problem unless you are homeless


Shower regularly including washing your hair regularly. Proper oral hygiene (including brushing their tongue - I've met someone who didn't so no not everyone knows xD), deodorant, cologne/perfume, taking care of your nails (not even pedicure, just make sure neatly trimmed and clean), etc.

People don't have to be homeless to smell bad - have you not seen people who have greasy hair or come across people who just had bad B.O? There was once a classmate of mine that reeked so badly that just sitting beside him, or if he got up from his seat and he was nearby, a whiff of him made me literally gag. It wasn't like he was poor either but yeah that is just an extreme case.


----------



## Peter Attis

Chest tattoos
Atheists
Feminists


----------



## Garretoo

I have noticed my sex drive is lower since ive been taking anti depressants, but its still within normal or above normal levels.

Not that im having sex so what does it matter right.

Haha now people are saying atheist. I definitely agree with the militant atheist thing. Atheists can be just as bad as religious people with shoving their ideals down peoples throats. Anyone that frequents reddit knows how annoying atheists can be. Seriously, im thinking of unsubscribing from that subreddit, its sooo overdone and boring. I agree with almost all the stuff, but its the same simple concepts that are like common sense over and over again.


----------



## Trigo

Assuming I like her looks here are some dealbreakers:

- Smoking / Drugs / Drinks heavily
- Bad Hygiene
- Party girl / extrovert
- Still has her ex on her mind
- Religious fanatic
- Close minded
- Has no loyalty
- Has a bad attitude 24/7 and doesn't want to improve
- Has the IQ of a rock
- Manipulative / plays mind games / plays hard to get
- Feminist
- No sense of humor
- Sleeps around
- No compassion
- Conspiracy theorist
- Dishonest / no sincerity
- Doesn't want to be in relationship / afraid of commitment
- Tattoos / Piercings (Maybe not a dealbreaker but it's a turn off)

That's all I can think of for now... might add more later.


----------



## Olesya

asw12345 said:


> damn i'm getting hated on in here for my religion


yea, and I am getting hated for my non-native and not fluent English, I guess I am hopeless


----------



## talisman

Obese
Smoker
Clingy/stares a lot
Heavy drinker
Prudish or stuck up
Strongly religious
Facial piercings

Other turn-offs will no doubt take time to appear.


----------



## komorikun

Long fingernails
Chubby cheeks
Blue eyes (tend to be bad kissers)
Hair that is not black
Too skinny or too fat
Bad breath 
Yucky teeth
Bad kisser
Premature ejaculation
Guys who are done for the night after only one round
Guys who don't drink or do any drugs whatsoever
Tells me what I should wear or complains about my clothes/hair

I could also say dumb or religious but the truth is I might still want to bang them even if I couldn't stand to date them.


----------



## lyric

Blatant cockiness
Bad hygiene
Femininity
Laziness
Bad spelling
Stoner
Disrespectful
Liar


----------



## fingertips

komorikun said:


> Blue eyes (tend to be bad kissers)


this made me giggle


----------



## fingertips

- insubstantial dowry


----------



## youngloc

tattooed: I hate tattoos period

pierced: I hate piercings as well

alcohol lovers ( well I don't mind someone who drinks every now and then, by I prefer someone who hates alcohol like I do)

smokers ( any type of smokers)

super religious 

materialistic 

those obsess with spelling: if the point get across who the **** cares

lack of hygiene 

nothing in common with me 

super social

super talkative 

hyperactive 

outgoing 

no wonder I found nobody yet lol


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

-Arrogance 
-Stupidity, I can't stand stupid people
-Smoking, includes pot
-Spitting
-Drunks
-Lying


----------



## odd_one_out

Being human.


----------



## TPower

odd_one_out said:


> Being human.


So you're into animals, uh?


----------



## odd_one_out

TPower said:


> So you're into animals, uh?


Ha. Ha. Predictable .


----------



## Ape in space

Excessive swearing
Short hair
Tattoos
Self-righteous / argumentative about little things
Interrupters


----------



## Secretaz

Hadron said:


> Leather jackets, high heels


What is wrong with leather jackets and high heels? :con


----------



## AllToAll

Schizoidas said:


> For all the people mentioning hygiene, can you elaborate on that?
> 
> I really don't see how hygiene can be a problem unless you are homeless


Body odor, dirty teeth, dirty fingernails, greasy hair/face, etc.


----------



## Hiccups

bigotry/prejudice/narrow-mindedness
sexist/arrogance/macho
thinks feminist = man hater
lacking compassion/empathy
pretentiousness/try-hards
hypocrites/lairs
follows mainstream culture/TV/has a FB
those that believe in such childish concepts as 'friend zones'.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Tentacles.


----------



## typemismatch

tattoos
too much make-up
piercings
high heels
smokers
bubbly personality
talks about crap, i.e. reality tv
penis
balls
worship of mobile phone
materialistic
eyebrows that are drawn on with a pencil
fake tan or just too much tan
stupidity
religious
(basically the same list of youngloc pretty much)


----------



## cybernaut

Zeeshan said:


> watches jersey shore


:clap


----------



## RUFB2327

AllToAll said:


> Body odor, dirty teeth, dirty fingernails, greasy hair/face, etc.


Greasy face doesn't always mean someone has bad hygiene. Some people just have oily skin


----------



## AllToAll

RUFB2327 said:


> Greasy face doesn't always mean someone has bad hygiene. Some people just have oily skin


Yes, and you can use a napkin, plastic bag or oil wipe to take care of that. To me it is a sign of lack of hygiene.


----------



## TPower

AllToAll said:


> Yes, and you can use a napkin, plastic bag or oil wipe to take care of that. To me it is a sign of lack of hygiene.


And you're... WRONG.

I had terrible acne a few years ago, and I always had oily skin, no matter how often I washed it, it was completely pointless.


----------



## AllToAll

TPower said:


> And you're... WRONG.
> 
> I had terrible acne a few years ago, and I always had oily skin, no matter how often I washed it, it was completely pointless.


Regardless of whether I'm "wrong" or not I still find it disgusting, and this is coming from someone who _has_ oily skin.


----------



## theseventhkey

Hadron said:


> Most females look skanky in leather jackets.
> 
> High heels makes them look like they are trying too hard.


lol.:teeth


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

Arrogance
mind games (no not the mod :b)
bad hygiene 
disloyal
liars; smoke and mirrors


----------



## ImWeird

Bad hygiene
Smoking
Doesn't take care of themself
Girls with excessively dirty rooms (I mean, that can't be good right?)
*****es too much and is super moody.
Too much makeup.



fingertips said:


> - insubstantial dowry


Yes!


----------



## To22

Schizoidas said:


> 1.Vanity
> - Taking too many pictures of herself
> - Wearing too much makeup
> 
> 2. Makes that stupid V sign with her fingers and sticks her tongue out.
> 
> 3. Sleeps around.
> 
> 4. Has kids
> 
> 5. Online type person, goes on dating sites, chat sites etc
> 
> 6. Swears, burps or farts.
> 
> 7. Talks about sex too much openly to everyone.
> 
> 8. Materialistic
> 
> 9. Feminist/sexist
> 
> 10. Princess issues
> 
> 11. Only goal in life is to get knocked up, then leech
> 
> 12. Party personality
> 
> 13. Loud
> 
> 14. Ditzy, like; "omg I can't wait to get drunk wif ma gurlies... Tattoos and piercings are totes hot!"
> 
> 15. A pushover


I share a lot of your turn offs but I still want to share my list.

-Superficiality
-Promiscuitity 
-Bad hygiene 
-Lies consitently/ is afriad to be honest/ timid
-Lacks spirituality / doesn't believe in the intangible
- Self Righteuosness (the type of girls that fight fire with fire and just exacerbate serious conflicts)
- Has an inability to remotely understand me & my ways
-Tattoos (I know it makes a very little difference but I think tatoos are lame especially certain kinds e.g., somone's name..a flower..a dragon...pretty much anything unoriginal irritates me a little bit)
-In bad shape 
- Too open and care free about sex talk (jumps at the opportunity to share her sexual desires and sex life) 
- Lacks virtues
- Favors gossip over deep conversation
- Low reading level lol and bad grammar
- Bigoted/narcissism/stuck up
- Manipulative...well...overly manipulative because all females are manipulative lol
- talks like a guy eg. uses words like [email protected], dude, bro, curses a lot

^ some of those aren't necessarily "instant" as in not all of these can be exhibited instantly but they turn me off right away after I notice these traits. Some of those turn offs aren't too big of a deal but they definitely peg down the attractive meter


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Makes tedious generalisations.


----------



## mattigummi

Piercings on body excluding ear of course.

Smoking

Feminism

Party person

Vanity


----------



## Ckg2011

Mean
Smoking/Drugs
Racism
Unhygienetic


----------



## Wall of Red

I have what is probably a bit of a weird one but I don't like it when a woman smiles and when they do you can see their upper gums.


----------



## Stilla

cucumbermoisturecream said:


> Makes tedious generalisations.


:yes
Also judging a person before they know them based on the colour of their skin, clothes, shoes etc. seems very superficial to me.


----------



## clt851988

Smoking and being rude to others.


----------



## Unknown88

Things a guy can do to turn me off:

- Spit
- Be openly flatulant
- Have poor hygeine/severely bad teeth 
- Call me an annoying nickname like "barbie", "J Lo", "blondie", etc
- Never want to go out
- Talk on and on about his ex
- Not stop texting on his phone
- Lack empathy
- Have really long hair
- Be bald 
- Have excessive piercings 
- Have bad breath
- Have a huge beard
- Have a very very hairy chest
- Be overweight
- Physically try to stop me from leaving to even go to the bathroom
- Talk over/interrupt me repeatedly
- Be pretentious
- Be violent
- Be extremely unintelligent
- Be totally over-jealous when I am around other guys
- Be clingy
- Be overly distant/play weird mind games
- Be totally immune to sarcasm
- Grab me on the dance floor and press up against me without any prior consent.
- Be a total non drinker (I'm no alcoholic but I find relaxing with a bottle of wine or going out dancing and having some drinks really fun)
- Reveal that he is married, show me pictures of his kid on his phone, insist we can just be friends and then try and hit on me again.
- Be rude to people.
- Think that watching gore videos online is "cool" or "funny"
- Be fanatically religious or have extreme opposing views to mine in general
- Want kids someday (I'm childfree, we wouldn't be compatible)

Wow this list got long! I never thought of myself as picky! I just like a guy who is confident (not arrogant though), gets my humor, isn't a bigot, is trustworthy, kind and shares the same life goals on the important stuff. He doesn't need to be a male model even for me to like him looks-wise.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Judgemental
Materialistic
Closed-minded
Anti-Intellectual
Uptight


----------



## youngloc

odd the op said turn offs that people can't control yet there is a lot of people here who put turn offs that people can't control


----------



## Unknown88

youngloc said:


> odd the op said turn offs that people can't control yet there is a lot of people here who put turn offs that people can't control


Hmm, I think most things on my list *could* be controlled. I just wouldn't expect someone to go through a drastic change of appearance or behavior for me.


----------



## Kris10

oh god where do I start??

well here's the big ones:

1. Bad hygiene

2. Facial hair (I want a man not a caveman)

3. SWEATPANTS!!!!!

4. Socks with sandals

5. Nicki Minaj fan


----------



## pinkempyreal

Dirty Fingernails
Dirty/Ugly Shoes
"Dad" Jeans (tight around the butt w/ belt and shirt tucked in)

I'm sure there are loads more things, but those three are my guidelines for me to even consider talking to a guy.


----------



## Kris10

^ Lol @ dad jeans

I forgot to say HAS KIDS!


----------



## youngloc

Unknown88 said:


> Hmm, I think most things on my list *could* be controlled. I just wouldn't expect someone to go through a drastic change of appearance or behavior for me.


well I wasn't talking about you until I read your list. Some people are bald on purpose but others are bald due genetics, which they have no control over. Not attacking you or anything just saying


----------



## Classified

Kids
Smoking
Facial hair/upper lip hair
Mean/angry/rude


----------



## Zerix

-Cigarette smoking (unless with me.. when drunk!)
-Picking your nose :lol
-Hairy legs :lol

I think that's about it!


----------



## AwkBoy

komorikun said:


> Long fingernails
> Chubby cheeks
> Blue eyes (tend to be bad kissers)
> Hair that is not black
> Too skinny or too fat
> Bad breath
> Yucky teeth
> Bad kisser
> *Premature ejaculation*
> Guys who are done for the night after only one round
> Guys who don't drink or do any drugs whatsoever
> Tells me what I should wear or complains about my clothes/hair
> 
> I could also say dumb or religious but the truth is I might still want to bang them even if I couldn't stand to date them.


Damn, I'm going to have to work on that lol jk


----------



## dustin2012

Close minded
Overly Logical
Ignorant
Douche. =D


----------



## Laura1990

Smokers
Heavy drinkers
Arrogance
Lots of swearing


----------



## kilgoretrout

- Smells stinky. 
- Looks stinky.


----------



## Zerix

kilgoretrout said:


> - Smells stinky.
> - Looks stinky.


:lol :lol

forgot about that yes, must be fresh from head to toe ^^

(this thread makes me lol)


----------



## HuhwhosAnthony

Surprise sausage


----------



## Peter Attis

****s


----------



## VanDamMan

penises


----------



## calichick

Men who are

Shorter than 5'11
Pale skin
Skinniness
Light Blonde hair 
No job/bad job
Ugly car
Bad breathe
Body odor!!!!!
Too fat
Balding patches
Impolite
Black eyes
Cheap
Pervy guys
A high feminine voice (ugh)
Too light eyes
Ghetto sounding/looking (hey ma! How yoo Doin'?)
A "boring" or average appearance (there's a lot of people in the world who look like you)
Thin lips
Red hair!!!!! (Prince Harry)
No body hair
Thin legs
THIN EYEBROWS/waxed eyebrows (the worst! I like them bushy)
Large lid space (bug eyes)
Immaturity/stupidity
A rounded jawline
Droopy eyes
Less than 6.5"
Too big forehead
Receding hairline
Not independent (mooches off parents)


But really height is the only thing I care about in the end. And non pale. Tall and tan and I'm good to go...zoop


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

Some of these posts... :lol


----------



## Norton

pinkempyreal said:


> Dirty Fingernails
> Dirty/Ugly Shoes
> "Dad" Jeans (tight around the butt w/ belt and shirt tucked in)
> 
> I'm sure there are loads more things, but those three are my guidelines for me to even consider talking to a guy.


So what other guidelines if you don't mind my asking


----------



## Norton

calichick said:


> Men who are
> 
> Shorter than 5'11
> Pale skin
> Skinniness
> Light Blonde hair
> No job/bad job
> Ugly car
> Bad breathe
> Body odor!!!!!
> Too fat
> Balding patches
> Impolite
> Black eyes
> Cheap
> Pervy guys
> A high feminine voice (ugh)
> Too light eyes
> Ghetto sounding/looking (hey ma! How yoo Doin'?)
> A "boring" or average appearance (there's a lot of people in the world who look like you)
> Thin lips
> Red hair!!!!! (Prince Harry)
> No body hair
> Thin legs
> THIN EYEBROWS/waxed eyebrows (the worst! I like them bushy)
> Large lid space (bug eyes)
> Immaturity/stupidity
> A rounded jawline
> Droopy eyes
> Less than 6.5"
> Too big forehead
> Receding hairline
> Not independent (mooches off parents)
> 
> But really height is the only thing I care about in the end. And non pale. Tall and tan and I'm good to go...zoop


You are funny how many guys do you know that have feminine voices. So pretty much you want a tall guy like a basketball player.....that's cool


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

givin me beejays i hate that


----------



## diamondheart89

1- misogyny 
2- misogynist wh0res
3- unintelligent
4- humorless
5- conservative / libertarian 
6- shorter than me
7- anyone who uses the word "alpha" 
8- anyone who dislikes cats


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

u guys are picky


----------



## komorikun

small packages
men who dislike feminism
men who dislike cats


----------



## calichick

Norton said:


> You are funny how many guys do you know that have feminine voices. So pretty much you want a tall guy like a basketball player.....that's cool


No, I pretty much want a tall guy......like a tall guy. Average basketball players don't make a lot of money and most of the time don't have an IQ higher than your average retail salesperson.

Guy I lost my virginity to had a voice like Alvin the Chipmunk. True story.



komorikun said:


> men who dislike cats


For me, guys who like cats....

I hate cat men! Get a dog and be a man! hahah But not one of those froufrou small dogs, a big dog. Big dogs for big guys.


----------



## Norton

calichick said:


> Men who are
> 
> Shorter than 5'11
> Pale skin
> Skinniness
> Light Blonde hair
> No job/bad job
> Ugly car
> Bad breathe
> Body odor!!!!!
> Too fat
> Balding patches
> Impolite
> Black eyes
> Cheap
> Pervy guys
> A high feminine voice (ugh)
> Too light eyes
> Ghetto sounding/looking (hey ma! How yoo Doin'?)
> A "boring" or average appearance (there's a lot of people in the world who look like you)
> Thin lips
> Red hair!!!!! (Prince Harry)
> No body hair
> Thin legs
> THIN EYEBROWS/waxed eyebrows (the worst! I like them bushy)
> Large lid space (bug eyes)
> Immaturity/stupidity
> A rounded jawline
> Droopy eyes
> Less than 6.5"
> Too big forehead
> Receding hairline
> Not independent (mooches off parents)
> 
> But really height is the only thing I care about in the end. And non pale. Tall and tan and I'm good to go...zoop





calichick said:


> No, I pretty much want a tall guy......like a tall guy. Average basketball players don't make a lot of money and most of the time don't have an IQ higher than your average retail salesperson.
> 
> Guy I lost my virginity to had a voice like Alvin the Chipmunk. True story.
> 
> For me, guys who like cats....
> 
> I hate cat men! Get a dog and be a man! hahah


Some people might say cat men have a good feminine side to them. So how tall are you then. I am sure not all basketball players are that bad. I am curious do you like guys tall because you think they would last longer in bed.


----------



## Norton

komorikun said:


> small packages
> men who dislike feminism
> men who dislike cats


I had a feeling you wouldn't like a guy with a small package. So how big of a package are we talking about. I am guessing you are a cat girl. So what type of feminism would you want him to know


----------



## Norton

diamondheart89 said:


> 1- misogyny
> 2- misogynist wh0res
> 3- unintelligent
> 4- humorless
> 5- conservative / libertarian
> 6- shorter than me
> 7- anyone who uses the word "alpha"
> 8- anyone who dislikes cats


So I am curious why don't you like the word alpha. So how tall are you


----------



## calichick

Norton said:


> So I am curious why don't you like the word alpha. So how tall are you





Norton said:


> I had a feeling you wouldn't like a guy with a small package. So how big of a package are we talking about. I am guessing you are a cat girl. So what type of feminism would you want him to know





Norton said:


> Some people might say cat men have a good feminine side to them. So how tall are you then. I am sure not all basketball players are that bad. I am curious do you like guys tall because you think they would last longer in bed.





Norton said:


> You are funny how many guys do you know that have feminine voices. So pretty much you want a tall guy like a basketball player.....that's cool





Norton said:


> So what other guidelines if you don't mind my asking


how you doing buddy


----------



## Norton

calichick said:


> how you doing buddy


I am doing fine and yourself.......i see you are liking my comments hehe


----------



## Brad

smokes cigarettes
rude/cocky/arrogant


----------



## Marakunda

- Girls who think they're the best woman in existence and can't possibly be more flawless and perfect when in reality they're terrible people

- People who think they've got it all figured out, and close their minds to the different possibilities and opportunities in the world, when in reality they're just being close minded and stupid

- Extreme feminists

- People who don't appreciate the art of video games, or can't handle me being a huge fan of them

- People who are convinced their way of life is the only right one, and that everyone else is living wrong. Because this is simply not true.

As for the physical and aesthetic side of things, I don't really have any instant turn offs. I think beauty can be found in MOST people, even guys. I'm more concerned with the kind of person they are when it comes to attraction. If they appeal to me personality wise and they have a good mindset, I'd most likely be attracted to them. Simple as that.

Also, guys wise, I find any amount of masculinity disgusting.
Feminine guys ftw an s***.


----------



## komorikun

calichick said:


> For me, guys who like cats....
> 
> I hate cat men! Get a dog and be a man! hahah But not one of those froufrou small dogs, a big dog. Big dogs for big guys.


Really? I love cat men. I love guys who have pics of themselves with their cats on dating sites. When I see guys with big, ugly dogs I start thinking...oh man I bet he probably lets that stinky animal in the bed and probably makes out with it too (like so many other dog owners). uke


----------



## komorikun

Norton said:


> I had a feeling you wouldn't like a guy with a small package. So how big of a package are we talking about. I am guessing you are a cat girl. So what type of feminism would you want him to know


Medium length but a bit thicker than average. And I like it if the head is wider than the base. And, yes I love cats. The guy doesn't need to know anything, just as long as he doesn't say he hates feminism/feminists.


----------



## maninabox

Smoking/rude/poor grammar


----------



## shnbwmn

maninabox said:


> Smoking/rude/poor grammar


Same here, also not the loud and extroverted type, they usually have so much going on in their lives that they spend less and less time with you, eventually ending in a break-up. If there's gonna be a relationship, the girl has to have it as one of her highest priorities.


----------



## missalyssa

Appearance wise:
Obese
Short men
Skinny/scrawny
Yellowed, missing, or disorganized teeth
Acne
Long hair
Lots of tattoos
Glasses
Big beard (some stubble is cute though)
Feminine or metrosexual 

Character-wise:
Gamer
No knowledge of sports
Lack of general knowledge
Poor conversational skills
No sense of humor
Timid/not adventurous 
Dependent and clingy
Lives with his mom
Slobby and messy ie does not clean up after himself, do dishes, laundry or chores
Negative or pessimistic
Dark, brooding, goth/emo or angry at the world
Stubborn and close minded 
Cheesy and overly romantic
Hates animals
Doesn't dance/drink/party
Has nothing he is passionate about
Jealousy
Secretive, hides things from me
Watches tv a lot/ does not like the outdoors
Sleeps past 10am on a day off
Has children
Talks about his exes a lot
Spends a lot of time on his phone
Likes to talk about politics or religion
Can't cook
Doesn't get along with my gfs
Unemployed
Shy in the bedroom
No education / high school dropout
Criminal record
Weird fetishes

Ohhh there's more too lol!


----------



## theseventhkey

missalyssa said:


> Appearance wise:
> Obese
> Short men
> Skinny/scrawny
> Yellowed, missing, or disorganized teeth
> Acne
> Long hair
> Lots of tattoos
> Glasses
> Big beard (some stubble is cute though)
> Feminine or metrosexual
> 
> Character-wise:
> Gamer
> No knowledge of sports
> Lack of general knowledge
> Poor conversational skills
> No sense of humor
> Timid/not adventurous
> Dependent and clingy
> Lives with his mom
> Slobby and messy ie does not clean up after himself, do dishes, laundry or chores
> Negative or pessimistic
> Dark, brooding, goth/emo or angry at the world
> Stubborn and close minded
> Cheesy and overly romantic
> Hates animals
> Doesn't dance/drink/party
> Has nothing he is passionate about
> Jealousy
> Secretive, hides things from me
> Watches tv a lot/ does not like the outdoors
> Sleeps past 10am on a day off
> Has children
> Talks about his exes a lot
> Spends a lot of time on his phone
> Likes to talk about politics or religion
> Can't cook
> Doesn't get along with my gfs
> Unemployed
> Shy in the bedroom
> No education / high school dropout
> Criminal record
> Weird fetishes
> 
> Ohhh there's more too lol!


Lol! isn't it easier just to say you want to be alone for the rest of life? I mean it's okay, a lot of us are doing it, the being alone for the rest of our lives thing.


----------



## Classified

missalyssa said:


> Ohhh there's more too lol!


How did you ever find someone? How many of those 'Instant Turn-Offs' did he not meet?


----------



## Jollygoggles

Penis.


----------



## calichick

komorikun said:


> Really? I love cat men. I love guys who have pics of themselves with their cats on dating sites. When I see guys with big, ugly dogs I start thinking...oh man I bet he probably lets that stinky animal in the bed and probably makes out with it too (like so many other dog owners). uke


I kind of like that about men, a little ruggedness, a little dirtiness if you know what I mean. I like an outdoors man, guys with cats are just...odd..



missalyssa said:


> Appearance wise:
> Obese
> Short men
> Skinny/scrawny
> Yellowed, missing, or disorganized teeth
> Acne
> Long hair
> Lots of tattoos
> Glasses
> Big beard (some stubble is cute though)
> Feminine or metrosexual
> 
> Character-wise:
> Gamer
> No knowledge of sports
> Lack of general knowledge
> Poor conversational skills
> No sense of humor
> Timid/not adventurous
> Dependent and clingy
> Lives with his mom
> Slobby and messy ie does not clean up after himself, do dishes, laundry or chores
> Negative or pessimistic
> Dark, brooding, goth/emo or angry at the world
> Stubborn and close minded
> Cheesy and overly romantic
> Hates animals
> Doesn't dance/drink/party
> Has nothing he is passionate about
> Jealousy
> Secretive, hides things from me
> Watches tv a lot/ does not like the outdoors
> Sleeps past 10am on a day off
> Has children
> Talks about his exes a lot
> Spends a lot of time on his phone
> Likes to talk about politics or religion
> Can't cook
> Doesn't get along with my gfs
> Unemployed
> Shy in the bedroom
> No education / high school dropout
> Criminal record
> Weird fetishes
> 
> Ohhh there's more too lol!


This girl knows where it's at! lol


----------



## Jollygoggles

calichick said:


> I kind of like that about men, a little ruggedness, a little dirtiness if you know what I mean. I like an outdoors man, guys with cats are just...odd..
> 
> This girl knows where it's at! lol


I've missed you so much, you odd odd duck. :rofl


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Jollygoggles said:


> Penis.


+1


----------



## calichick

Jollygoggles said:


> I've missed you so much, you odd odd duck. :rofl


I didn't go anywhere, where'd you go


----------



## Jollygoggles

calichick said:


> I didn't go anywhere, where'd you go


Worked on being an alpha male just for you. :b
I refused to give a homeless person change because of their obvious genetic inferiority. Wanna hook up?


----------



## calichick

Jollygoggles said:


> Worked on being an alpha male just for you. :b
> I refused to give a homeless person change because of their obvious genetic inferiority. Wanna hook up?


Alpha males are generous; those are two separate concepts you have there.

Genetic inferiority just relates to not....reproducing with someone. (you can even sleep with them as I've done, just use protection)

Ya know?


----------



## Norton

komorikun said:


> Medium length but a bit thicker than average. And I like it if the head is wider than the base. And, yes I love cats. The guy doesn't need to know anything, just as long as he doesn't say he hates feminism/feminists.


I like that you like it thick. It makes for a satisfying result. How many cats do you have. So as long as he doesnt hate feminism that should be fine....that seems reasonable. So i hear you dont like guys who wake up on time. But if he has to work he might not have a choice. So i am guessing you sleep pretty late then


----------



## Norton

calichick said:


> Alpha males are generous; those are two separate concepts you have there.
> 
> Genetic inferiority just relates to not....reproducing with someone. (you can even sleep with them as I've done, just use protection)
> 
> Ya know?


Wait a minute so you think there are those who are genetically inferior. If they are then how do you know they would be good in bed. Do you like alpha males because they take charge and are manly.


----------



## Jollygoggles

calichick said:


> Alpha males are generous; those are two separate concepts you have there.
> 
> Genetic inferiority just relates to not....reproducing with someone. (you can even sleep with them as I've done, just use protection)
> 
> Ya know?


I see.
I will be generous and then I will be alpha.


----------



## Norton

missalyssa said:


> Appearance wise:
> Obese
> Short men
> Skinny/scrawny
> Yellowed, missing, or disorganized teeth
> Acne
> Long hair
> Lots of tattoos
> Glasses
> Big beard (some stubble is cute though)
> Feminine or metrosexual
> 
> Character-wise:
> Gamer
> No knowledge of sports
> Lack of general knowledge
> Poor conversational skills
> No sense of humor
> Timid/not adventurous
> Dependent and clingy
> Lives with his mom
> Slobby and messy ie does not clean up after himself, do dishes, laundry or chores
> Negative or pessimistic
> Dark, brooding, goth/emo or angry at the world
> Stubborn and close minded
> Cheesy and overly romantic
> Hates animals
> Doesn't dance/drink/party
> Has nothing he is passionate about
> Jealousy
> Secretive, hides things from me
> Watches tv a lot/ does not like the outdoors
> Sleeps past 10am on a day off
> Has children
> Talks about his exes a lot
> Spends a lot of time on his phone
> Likes to talk about politics or religion
> Can't cook
> Doesn't get along with my gfs
> Unemployed
> Shy in the bedroom
> No education / high school dropout
> Criminal record
> Weird fetishes
> 
> Ohhh there's more too lol!


glasses can be nice depending on the type of glasses. So what type of fetishes would you prefer a guy has or do you have. hahah you are funny you dont like an overly romantic guy....that shouldnt be hard to find.


----------



## calichick

Norton said:


> Wait a minute so you think there are those who are genetically inferior. If they are then how do you know they would be good in bed.


I never said they were good in bed. I just said it's ok to sleep with them. Girl doesn't always have to sleep with someone who will be good in bed. That's a lot of pressure on the world.


----------



## Norton

calichick said:


> I never said they were good in bed. I just said it's ok to sleep with them. Girl doesn't always have to sleep with someone who will be good in bed. That's a lot of pressure on the world.


Haha true.......if you only had to sleep with someone who was good in bed that's a lot of pressure. So what is it about the roughness and ruggedness that you like. Is it because he looks more manly and isn't afraid of anything.


----------



## leonardess

being called sugart*ts.


----------



## TPower

missalyssa said:


> Likes to talk about politics
> No education / high school dropout


I see a lot of irony.

Facepalm.


----------



## mdiada

overly-possessive/controlling
too skinny
unhygienic
afraid of commitment
smokes
is a partier


----------



## Schizoidas

There are so many I missed out, I wanna start over


----------



## calichick

Norton said:


> Haha true.......if you only had to sleep with someone who was good in bed that's a lot of pressure. So what is it about the roughness and ruggedness that you like. Is it because he looks more manly and isn't afraid of anything.


Pretty much. I like a real man's man. Nature loving, athletic, fit, raw...

By the way, I forgot something on my list and I'm surprised no one has mentioned it. Race. There are a few races that I find to be extremely unattractive, I won't even consider the guy if he falls into one of them.


----------



## Schizoidas

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


----------



## VirtualWitch

- Men who feel threatened by women who are pretty/good at sports/intelligent
- Men who have unattractive previous girlfriends
- Talking about other women in your company
- Ever having used a dating site or salsa dancing class to meet women 
- Men who flirt pointlessly with all women and think themselves a bit of a casanova but have a very plain wife or girlfriend at home
- Lack of interest in outdoors sports
- Old fashioned, chauvanistic men (A man at a dinner event once said to me when I asked him what his job entailed "You wouldn't understand, you're a woman". He then asked me out. Not surprisingly, the answer was no).
- Older men (by 7 or more years) looking for someone naive and easy to manipulate
- Insecure, overly keen men who on first meeting you, constantly text and want to know where you are
- Meaness and not paying their way
- Tattoos/bad teeth/beard/trimmed facial hair/obesity/"ratty" faces/looking unnaturally old for their years
- Being patronising and talking to you as if you're thick just because you're female
- Men who string you along for their own vanity
- Secrecy and any hint at keeping things from you/leading a double life

Just so as to show I'm not intolerant, I will happily express interest in: short men, men with social anxiety, AS, shyness, etc, as long as I'm attracted to their face.


----------



## Schizoidas

Oh look, someone logged into their brave account..


----------



## komorikun

Norton said:


> I like that you like it thick. It makes for a satisfying result. How many cats do you have. So as long as he doesnt hate feminism that should be fine....that seems reasonable. So i hear you dont like guys who wake up on time. But if he has to work he might not have a choice. So i am guessing you sleep pretty late then


I don't have any cats now but I plan on having at least 2 cats in the future, maybe more. If they have work it's understandable but waking up early on a day off is super annoying. I'm a light sleeper so the noise they make wakes me up too. I had one ex who did that and .......he would turn on his music real loud once I woke up. I'm fine with loud music at night but I'm very grumpy when I first wake up and can't stand it.


----------



## marvG12

When the banana has bruises


----------



## louiselouisa

instant turn-offs:
- bad breath
- douchebags

fashion-wise when all of these combined:
- wear side-swept bangs
- large hipster glasses
- skinny jeans
- skinny and short
- big hair


----------



## yourfavestoner

-Insensitivity 
-Lack of empathy
-Rudeness 
-Sailor mouths
-Overly sexual, believes sex is a primary part of a relationship
-Arrogance
-Tobacco smokers
-Women who use alcohol excessively


----------



## Norton

calichick said:


> Pretty much. I like a real man's man. Nature loving, athletic, fit, raw...
> 
> By the way, I forgot something on my list and I'm surprised no one has mentioned it. Race. There are a few races that I find to be extremely unattractive, I won't even consider the guy if he falls into one of them.


So do you like them fit and raw because they would be wild in bed and be able last long. Do you like guys with beards or mustache. hahaha now i am even more curious because you mentioned race....are you more into inter-racial relationship or not really.


----------



## Norton

komorikun said:


> I don't have any cats now but I plan on having at least 2 cats in the future, maybe more. If they have work it's understandable but waking up early on a day off is super annoying. I'm a light sleeper so the noise they make wakes me up too. I had one ex who did that and .......he would turn on his music real loud once I woke up. I'm fine with loud music at night but I'm very grumpy when I first wake up and can't stand it.


So i guess i wont be waking you up early tomorrow morning....hehehe. You really do like cats i can tell since you are getting more than one. What if he doesnt really care much whether you have cats or not as long as the cats dont jump on him or bother him. I am usually not bothered with music when i am asleep, i have even slept through a fire drill before.


----------



## Norton

VirtualWitch said:


> - Men who feel threatened by women who are pretty/good at sports/intelligent
> - Men who have unattractive previous girlfriends
> - Talking about other women in your company
> - Ever having used a dating site or salsa dancing class to meet women
> - Men who flirt pointlessly with all women and think themselves a bit of a casanova but have a very plain wife or girlfriend at home
> - Lack of interest in outdoors sports
> - Old fashioned, chauvanistic men (A man at a dinner event once said to me when I asked him what his job entailed "You wouldn't understand, you're a woman". He then asked me out. Not surprisingly, the answer was no).
> - Older men (by 7 or more years) looking for someone naive and easy to manipulate
> - Insecure, overly keen men who on first meeting you, constantly text and want to know where you are
> - Meaness and not paying their way
> - Tattoos/bad teeth/beard/trimmed facial hair/obesity/"ratty" faces/looking unnaturally old for their years
> - Being patronising and talking to you as if you're thick just because you're female
> - Men who string you along for their own vanity
> - Secrecy and any hint at keeping things from you/leading a double life
> 
> Just so as to show I'm not intolerant, I will happily express interest in: short men, men with social anxiety, AS, shyness, etc, as long as I'm attracted to their face.


So i guess you really like the pretty, attractive face. Wait how would you know what their previous girlfriends looked like unless you are planning to have pictures of them. Wouldnt that be just weird. I can tell you like salsa. I tried salsa once.....lets just say my legs apparently doesnt know how to dance....lol :teeth . 
When is the right time to text a girl after you meet her.....i always wondered.


----------



## Norton

mdiada said:


> overly-possessive/controlling
> too skinny
> unhygienic
> afraid of commitment
> smokes
> is a partier


Are you going to weigh him to see if he is too skinny....hahaha. Showering is definitely a plus.


----------



## Downwiththesickness

religious
really overweight
a drunk/drug addict
Angry


----------



## StressedErik

Black women and blonde women do nothing for me. White brunettes, Indians, Persians and China-girls are all fine/do-able.


----------



## mcmuffinme

When it seems like a guy is just saying what he thinks I want him to say, or agreeing with everything I say. I don't like being manipulated.

Of course, there's a difference if the person is just shy and they want to be liked.


----------



## parzen

I can't think of many turn offs, I like to think I 'get' most things so I wouldn't mind annoying habits. But what I don't like is when someone assumes to understand what someone else is thinking. That's the best way I can put it. If you have SA and see someone giving a great public speech and turn to me and say, that person could never have SA, that would be an example of a turn off to me.


----------



## reaffected

hmm STDs


----------



## Ironpain

Personally and this is just the way I feel, these things would turn me off.

Smoking
Talking constantly about ex boyfriends especially when it comes to sex 
Someone who is a Religious fanatic.
Someone who's a Narcissist 
Someone who acts stupids 
A Woman with a Penis
A Woman who would throw me under the bus to suit her own agenda
Make up makes her look like the Joker


----------



## Jollygoggles

leonardess said:


> being called *sugart*ts.*


That's friggin' erotic right there is what that is.


----------



## Black And Mild

The most picky people in the world post on SAS, true story.


----------



## CoastalSprite

There are exceptions, but generally:

-Boyish-looking (skinny, no facial hair, etc.)
-Standoffish and rude
-Too romantic (I prefer no anniversary celebrations, cheesy lines, and especially no flowers- I'm allergic)
-Very shy and hard to get to know.. I like people who are open about talking about themselves and their lives
-Uninterested in listening to me :/
-Too outgoing and social.. I'm a homebody so this wouldn't work
-Financially dependent and over 25 years old (unless there's a good reason like grad school or severe SA/depression)
-Has a victim, hopeless, woe-is-me mentality when life isn't going right (I'm pessimistic enough as it is, don't need more of that)


----------



## Fanta can

Girls who are disrespectful.

Girls with no hobbies. If you don't have any actual interests, you probably don't have much of a personality.

Not having the guts to say what you really think. I don't like liars and people who waste my time. If you don't like me, just let me know and we'll quietly go our separate ways without any drama.

Overly hipstery girls. Being artsy and clever is awesome. Pretending to like Bukowski and dating homeless druggy "artists" isn't. Also don't obsess over some stupid vegan/organic diet because you think you're so healthy but then drink and smoke a lot.

I don't have the patience for girls who think the whole world revolves around them. If I don't immediately return your calls or messages, don't just assume it has something to do with you.

I don't like people who have nothing interesting to say and can't hold a conversation so they keep telling me how quiet I am. I'm a shy person but that doesn't mean you can just blame me for your own crappy social skills.

I don't like when girls have no sense of humor and get upset over the pettiest things. If I make a joke that offends you, I should only have to apologize once. It was just a joke and not meant to be taken seriously.

Girls who use their depression or other mental illness to try to manipulate me. If you think threatening to hurt yourself is going to make me do what you want, you couldn't be more wrong.

Girls who do drugs. And don't think that just because you dropped acid once means you're spiritually enlightened or something.

Unattractive/dumb girls with laughably high expectations. If you're rude, boring, and homely, you probably shouldn't make a twenty page list of turn offs that suggests you only want to date genius super models. I'm sorry, it needed to be said.

I can't stand women who think a relationship is just a man chauffeuring them around and buying them sh¡t. No one wants to be your Daddy Warbucks.

And that's pretty much it. I'm glad I got that off my chest.


----------



## odd_one_out

LowKey said:


> [*]I don't like people who have nothing interesting to say and can't hold a conversation so they keep telling me how quiet I am. I'm a shy person but that doesn't mean you can just blame me for your own crappy social skills.


That's a good one. :]


----------



## Cashew

Picky people


----------



## nonethemore

Passive
Ignorant
Dishonest
Hypocritical
Superficial
Overly conventional
Insensitive


----------



## Loveless

Confidence. I like people who have had a hard time in life. I want a girl who has been through a lot. I can relate to them better. My fear with that is finding a psycho girl. My biggest fear is not being a good enough person for love. I'm like Davy Jones. A heartless wretch. I want to feel for people but I can't. I literally can't. I desperately want to find emotion and to have a heart. I want love because I feel its the only thing that will save my soul. Sounds weird but for as much judgment as I pass on people I deserve the insults.


----------



## General Specific

LowKey said:


> And that's pretty much it. I'm glad I got that off my chest.


:clap


----------



## i just want luv

I like when females dont try to be perfect and wear whats comfortable.


----------



## Logical Paradox

-Religion [No matter what type]
-Fake/Too Much Makeup
-Dishonest
-Bad dental hygiene
-Drug and Alcohol abuse [Exception too weed.]
-People who repeat what they say
-Tattoos
-Major mood swings


----------



## dustin2012

LowKey said:


> And that's pretty much it. I'm glad I got that off my chest.


That, sir, was AWESOME. lol


----------



## MindOverMood

Black And Mild said:


> The most picky people in the world post on SAS, true story.





Siringo said:


> Picky people


----------



## pythonesque

Sanity.


----------



## Luka92

StressedErik said:


> Black women and blonde women do nothing for me. White brunettes, Indians, Persians and China-girls are all fine/do-able.


I thought I was the only one who isn't attracted to blondes...


----------



## UltraShy

VanDamMan said:


> penises


So it's OK if she has just one penis?:stu


----------



## mrneonshuffle

Turn Offs in a woman:
Only talking about herself and general selfishness;
Overly materialistic;
Lots of visible tattoos;
Too skinny.


----------



## Resonance

calichick said:


> For me, guys who like cats....
> 
> I hate cat men! Get a dog and be a man! hahah But not one of those froufrou small dogs, a big dog. Big dogs for big guys.


This was my cat. He is now dead. He is eating your soul with his eyes, from beyond the grave. In the background, you will notice the soul-devouring eyes of my other cat.


----------



## Gusthebus

me I am pretty simple but there are a few things other than what is on my page... 

Money obsessed

no appreciation for tattoos

unhygenic 

unintelligent ( big one for me I like intellectual conversations about most anything)

doesn't like video games

doesn't have something in common with me...


----------



## calichick

Resonance said:


> This was my cat. He is now dead. He is eating your soul with his eyes, from beyond the grave. In the background, you will notice the soul-devouring eyes of my other cat.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Controlling
Stubby leg hair
Green teeth


----------



## diamondheart89

Resonance said:


> This was my cat. He is now dead. He is eating your soul with his eyes, from beyond the grave. In the background, you will notice the soul-devouring eyes of my other cat.


This totally turns me on.


----------



## diamondheart89

Brian76 said:


> ....whats wrong with a guy that had a previous unattractive girlfriend?


I think it's kind of like, I'm not going down in history as having shared a peenus with THAT. :no


----------



## srschirm

diamondheart89 said:


> I think it's kind of like, I'm not going down in history as having shared a peenus with THAT. :no


That's horrible.


----------



## diamondheart89

srschirm said:


> That's horrible.


Really? You're not a woman so you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Strwbrry

Men:

- Over materialistic
- No dreams or goals
- Pessimistic
- Constantly critizing every little step I take
- Complaining about pain
- Femininity (gay seal approaches, waiting for the kill)

That was about it. I'm not going to say anything about looks, because beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

There is few:

Alcohol
Alpha male
Aromantic
Abusive

Bad smell
Bad hygiene of teeth
Bald
Beard
Boring

Criminal record
Cannot cook
Controlling

Does not clean
Does not wash dishes
Does not accept people as they are
Does not dance
Does not like animals
Demands things from other people but does nothing himself
Dishonest
Drugs

Fake

Gangs
Glasses

Hates winter/cold/snow
Hates generally things which I love
Hunts for skin or for killing and not for meat
Has several kids for several women

Judges people by looks
Judges people by weight
Judges people by spelling, lol

Liar

Macho
"Man"
Manipulative
Materialistic
Mean
Messer
Mind gamer
Mocker

No sense of humor

One night stander

Player
Pig
Perv
Pushing

Racist
Rude
Religious
Rapper

Selfish
Several sex partners/Sleeps around
Shallow
Smoker
Short hair
Street culture

Unsympathetic
Ugly tattoos
Unnatural white John Waynes teeth
User

Violent

Woman abuser


----------



## John316C

blind to faith/love
rigid


----------



## srschirm

SnowFlakesFire said:


> There is few:
> 
> Alcohol
> Alpha male
> Aromantic
> Abusive
> 
> Bad smell
> Bad hygiene of teeth
> Bald
> Beard
> Boring
> 
> Criminal record
> Cannot cook
> Controlling
> 
> Does not clean
> Does not wash dishes
> Does not accept people as they are
> Does not dance
> Does not like animals
> Demands things from other people but does nothing himself
> Dishonest
> Drugs
> 
> Fake
> 
> Gangs
> Glasses
> 
> Hates winter/cold/snow
> Hates generally things which I love
> Hunts for skin or for killing and not for meat
> Has several kids for several women
> 
> Judges people by looks
> Judges people by weight
> Judges people by spelling, lol
> 
> Liar
> 
> Macho
> "Man"
> Manipulative
> Materialistic
> Mean
> Messer
> Mind gamer
> Mocker
> 
> No sense of humor
> 
> One night stander
> 
> Player
> Pig
> Perv
> Pushing
> 
> Racist
> Rude
> Religious
> Rapper
> 
> Selfish
> Several sex partners/Sleeps around
> Shallow
> Smoker
> Short hair
> Street culture
> 
> Unsympathetic
> Ugly tattoos
> Unnatural white John Waynes teeth
> User
> 
> Violent
> 
> Woman abuser


Woah, some major hypocrisy that laundry list.


----------



## srschirm

Strwbrry said:


> Men:
> 
> - Over materialistic
> - No dreams or goals
> - Pessimistic
> - Constantly critizing every little step I take
> - Complaining about pain
> - Femininity (gay seal approaches, waiting for the kill)
> 
> That was about it. I'm not going to say anything about looks, because beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


What do you mean by femininity?


----------



## Strwbrry

srschirm said:


> What do you mean by femininity?


I once really liked a guy in my class, who held hands with me and stuff. He was quite girly so my gaydar went crazy, but I ignored.
Until he came out. I was happy for him, but yeah.... You see.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

srschirm said:


> Woah, some major hypocrisy that laundry list.


I also add

Judging and mocking other peoples lists and principles.

My list is not your business, stay out of it.


----------



## TPower

Brian76 said:


> ....whats wrong with a guy that had a previous unattractive girlfriend?


It lowers their own social status and sense of worth.


----------



## TPower

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I also add
> 
> Judging and mocking other peoples lists and principles.
> 
> My list is not your business, stay out of it.


_Dating Status _
_Single_

No wonder.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

TPower said:


> _Dating Status _
> _Single_
> 
> No wonder.


And you know I rather be a single than with a **** head, clear?


----------



## Strwbrry




----------



## srschirm

Strwbrry said:


> I once really liked a guy in my class, who held hands with me and stuff. He was quite girly so my gaydar went crazy, but I ignored.
> Until he came out. I was happy for him, but yeah.... You see.


That is interesting...I'm sorry you had that experience.


----------



## srschirm

TPower said:


> It lowers their own social status and sense of worth.


That's sad that people judge on that.


----------



## ravens

srschirm said:


> That's sad that people judge on that.


I know it is sad that people judge on that kind of thing.

Any girlfriend that I would have I would be attracted to in some way. 
I wouldn't care what other people thought about her.
I would only care about what I thought of her and she of me.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

religious
crack heads
anorexics
baggy clothes
tobacco users
hillbillies
gorillas
strippers
implants


----------



## lonelygirl88

1. Bragging; trying to compensate or impress by throwing out how much they spent on something, or anything to that affect. Especially when it's the opposite that shows. 
2. Bad Breath
3. Guys who wear tight or form fitting pants where you can see the shape of their butt or curvature. Tight jeans are for women imo. I prefer for slacks, jeans, suits, pants in general to be looser for guys. 
4. Shaving off all hair on their head. If I want a hard boiled egg I'll buy one. I don't want to date one though.
5. Asking sex questions on a first date/hang out.


----------



## meeps

diamondheart89 said:


> Really? You're not a woman so you wouldn't understand.


I am a woman and I do not understand....it would be safe to assume he's taken many showers since he's had sex with her....:sus


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

my only standard is she doesn't have a hairier @$$ than me


----------



## Canucklehead

pancake nipples.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Canucklehead said:


> pancake nipples.


They're not bad with a little syrup.


----------



## diamondheart89

meeps said:


> I am a woman and I do not understand....it would be safe to assume he's taken many showers since he's had sex with her....:sus


:blank. It...was....a joke . :blank

Nvmind guise, nvmind.


----------



## Canucklehead

ManOfFewWords said:


> They're not bad with a little syrup.


Oh lord, that almost made me spit out my coffee. :cup


----------



## Rossy

Religious
Smoker
Lazy
Loud


----------



## Logical Paradox

ManOfFewWords said:


> They're not bad with a little syrup.


I'm getting teary i'm laughing so hard!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Resonance said:


> This was my cat. He is now dead. He is eating your soul with his eyes, from beyond the grave. In the background, you will notice the soul-devouring eyes of my other cat.


You can tell that cat was raised on the likes of Judas Priest and Iron Maiden.

Edit* Your other cat maybe Black Sabbath.


----------



## brettfavre4life

Girls who act like a Kardashian or any other talentless reality TV "star."


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

turn offs:

Really religious. 
Significantly taller than me, 
Really overweight
Fake Tan
Wears colored nail polish , eyeliner 
Has no body hair O_O
Has lots of tattoos
facial piercings excl ears
too muscular as in looks like he is taking steroids..

Would not even consider:

- smokes
-uses recreational drugs ie meth, cocaine, marijuana 
- heavy drinker
-sleeps around with a lot of women
- is a prick , enjoys making other people feel bad
-does illegal things on purpose


----------



## Jollygoggles

I had a girl come back (just a one night stand thing) and get turned off by the fact I had so many books in my room. Not messy or anything but on shelves.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Jollygoggles said:


> I had a girl come back (just a one night stand thing) and get turned off by the fact I had so many books in my room. Not messy or anything but on shelves.


That's crazy. Reading is awesome


----------



## Jollygoggles

SoWrongItsRight said:


> That's crazy. Reading is awesome


Not for idiots.


----------



## calichick

Jollygoggles said:


> I had a girl come back (just a one night stand thing)


Doesn't count as a one night stand if she comes back. Nice try though lmfao


----------



## Jollygoggles

calichick said:


> Doesn't count as a one night stand if she comes back. Nice try though lmfao


Come back from the club, you silly sausage.


----------



## Noca

1. Smoking
2. Religious
3. Poor hygiene/smells bad
4. Extremely stupid
5. Really out of shape
6. Has BPD


----------



## Furious Ming

This thread makes me want to kill myself.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Furious Ming said:


> This thread makes me want to kill myself.


And girls will die meanwhile they explose to those farts they have to keep inside because farting girls are turn off.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

SnowFlakesFire said:


> And girls will die meanwhile they explose to those farts they have to keep inside because farting girls are turn off.


Says who? We could create a duet.


----------



## Peter Attis

Girls who fart
Girls who poop
NOT girls who pee, however


----------



## Furious Ming

SnowFlakesFire said:


> And girls will die meanwhile they explose to those farts they have to keep inside because farting girls are turn off.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Peter Attis said:


> Girls who fart
> Girls who poop
> NOT girls who pee, however


How about diseases like vomiting with a fever, poxes and always lovely flus with endless snot?


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## SnowFlakesFire

ManOfFewWords said:


> Says who? We could create a duet.


Feel my fartbeat like it just begun
Feel my fartbeat on this endless run
Feel my fartbeat

:lol


----------



## komorikun

One time I farted so much in bed one morning that my then boyfriend ran out of the apartment to his mom's house. It was just non-stop and really loud. Was super funny.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

komorikun said:


> One time I farted so much in bed one morning that my then boyfriend ran out of the apartment to his mom's house. It was just non-stop and really loud. Was super funny.


Haha I like you.


----------



## Dan iel

Aggressiveness and being Judgmental

Someone being to much in your face before getting to know you

Cringe worthy "Humor"


----------



## Osito

Smoking, bad teeth, lying about their appearance (that people do this just attests to their intelligence, I mean come on). Racism, sexism, narrow-mindedness, abusiveness, rudeness.


----------



## strawberryfields

Being stupid, unable to carry on a conversation, being loud, being overly needy as far as personality traits go

As far as appearances, bad teeth, being taller than me, not being hygienic, being too large or too skinny. These are just some general ones


----------



## Loveless

Fat chicks. Sorry but I just don't see why some guys date them. They are disgusting.


----------



## strawberryfields

Loveless said:


> Fat chicks. Sorry but I just don't see why some guys date them. They are disgusting.


Well, it depends what you consider "fat.". Curves are nice, and there's an amount that's still attractive, but when she is too big to have curves, it's really just plain unattractive


----------



## Loveless

strawberryfields said:


> Well, it depends what you consider "fat.". Curves are nice, and there's an amount that's still attractive, but when she is too big to have curves, it's really just plain unattractive


Eh to me I like skinny girls lol. Curvy girls still a bit big. Also even though I have glasses I do not want a girl with them.


----------



## theintrovertedgirl

Smoking cigarettes, bad breath,poor grammar, rude and disrespectful,no manners ,cocky attitude, overall ugly personality,too flirty,lazy, tough guy-bad boy-bad *** (lol), just being a annoying person


----------



## muffinmaster

I can't believe how picky some of you guys are! Most of the time I'm happy to even have a date! On a serious note: For all those who say "cant have a deep conversation".... what would you like to talk about? I'm always wondering if I come off too shallow (talking movies, tv, music, etc). I don't know what else to suddenly bring up on a date. Girls rarely ask about serious things, so the conversations don't go that way.


----------



## i just want luv

overload to my chart of all that negates a chance of peace.


----------



## Norton

CoastalSprite said:


> There are exceptions, but generally:
> 
> -Boyish-looking (skinny, no facial hair, etc.)
> -Standoffish and rude
> -Too romantic (I prefer no anniversary celebrations, cheesy lines, and especially no flowers- I'm allergic)
> -Very shy and hard to get to know.. I like people who are open about talking about themselves and their lives
> -Uninterested in listening to me :/
> -Too outgoing and social.. I'm a homebody so this wouldn't work
> -Financially dependent and over 25 years old (unless there's a good reason like grad school or severe SA/depression)
> -Has a victim, hopeless, woe-is-me mentality when life isn't going right (I'm pessimistic enough as it is, don't need more of that)


So do you want a guy with some beard. How about if he shaves is that ok. 
haha i like how you said you dont want him to be too romantic.....most girls would say the opp. I like being at home as well. It feels safe and you dont have to worry about the outside or people staring at you too much.


----------



## Norton

theintrovertedgirl said:


> Smoking cigarettes, bad breath,poor grammar, rude and disrespectful,no manners ,cocky attitude, overall ugly personality,too flirty,lazy, tough guy-bad boy-bad *** (lol), just being a annoying person


So pretty much someone that could annoy you is a turn-off then


----------



## niacin

TPower said:


> It lowers their own social status and sense of worth.


I feel so innocent when I hear stuff like this. I didn't even know that people actually thought about it that way. I wouldn't care if he had an ugly girlfriend in the past. As long as he's not bragging about his current ugly girlfriend... and I'm his current gf :/


----------



## pythonesque

muffinmaster said:


> On a serious note: For all those who say "cant have a deep conversation".... what would you like to talk about? I'm always wondering if I come off too shallow (talking movies, tv, music, etc). I don't know what else to suddenly bring up on a date. Girls rarely ask about serious things, so the conversations don't go that way.


"Deep conversation" isn't one of my requirements, but I'll throw in my two cents anyway. I went on a date once with a guy who spent the whole time psychoanalysing modern society and himself, and throwing a bunch of literary references at me which I didn't get. Even when he talked about film and music it was all overly intellectual and... artsy-fartsy, somehow. At first I found it kind of endearing. But as the evening wore on I got more and more disoriented. And by the end of it I felt like I was on a date with an unfunny version of Woody Allen.

The point is, "deep" conversation comes from life - from our own experiences. It shouldn't have to be contrived. Say you're telling your date about a funny anecdote that happened at work today. It's okay to inject a bit of your personal philosophy into it - that's refreshing, it gives me the impression that you live your life with thought. But if you go into a date armed to the teeth with Plato (or whatever it is that y'all deep people like to talk about, I don't know) in order to put on an image as some sort of "thinker", well ...I honestly can't see how that could be attractive to anyone.


----------



## Hello22

1. Arrogance, self entitlement.
2. Bad hygiene
3. Drugs
4. Constantly referring to ex's/previous one night stands. Nope, i ain't interested in hearing about it.
5. No sense of humour


----------



## RUFB2327

Girls who are fickle and dishonest. I amcurrently dealing with a girl who is like this. One week she was telling me how much she likes me and how she thinks about me all the time. The very next week she starts trying to cut me off and is currently trying to get back with her ex. Make up your damn mind and if you want to be with someone else, speak up and don't avoid contact.

It's partially my fault because she did this to me before and I gave her another chance and she's doing the same thing. Never again.


----------



## solasum

If he spits or walks in a chavtastic way.


----------



## Marooned

Being that my anxiety makes even the most prosaic, mundane, and superficial conversation an excruciating exercise, it matters not a whit what I find to be attractive or unattractive, but I'll share for the sake of sharing.

First, the frivolous. I have a strong aversion to those who attempt to alter their appearance or enhance their natural beauty with such things as surgery, cosmetics, hairstyling, perfume, fashion, and, yes, even "hygiene." What most deem hygienic these days is no more than an excessive preoccupation with cleanliness and sterility. The very word comes from the Greek _hugies_, meaning healthy, but this cleansing ritual we've all taken up has very little to do with health. Humans do not need to bathe themselves each and every day, most especially if they have not engaged in exercise or dirty work. Once or twice a week is more than sufficient. As a species, we have been able to tolerate each other for much of our history without scrubbing ourselves raw. The daily shower is not only unnecessary but incredibly wasteful of a limited resource.

Ambition along with an indifference or antipathy toward learning and the world of ideas are two more turn-offs. This may seem contradictory at first: One must, after all, have ambition of some sort to want to pursue learning. It is the motive behind the ambition that is of importance, and most often this takes the objectionable form of profit, power, status, the ability to consume or some combination thereof. One need not be an intellectual, but some appreciation for human knowledge and insight into the human condition are a must.

Some of my dislikes are very rigid and pay no heed to practicality or even rationality. I have a strong hatred of automobiles and am often quite eager to extend that to those who drive them. I don't place much value on careers, wealth, or appearances, and in fact see these things as bringing out the worst in us. A propensity for a more ascetic way of life, a love of nature, and compassion for all living creatures are what I find most appealing. Above all else, I loathe conformity. Anyone who dares to rebuff this commercialized, capitalistic monstrosity we've created and embrace her humanity is someone whom I have admiration for. The other day as I was walking down the street, I caught sight of a young woman passing by on a bicycle, riding with no hands while simultaneously playing a harmonica. She was rather homely by conventional standards, but she stood out from the sea of gussied-up Dollies I normally come across during the day, for even from a distance it was clear that she was no slave to mass opinion, and in this way endeared herself to me.

Would that I weren't so censorious. I myself don't even meet the exacting demands I have for others. Perhaps one of the upsides of being afflicted with anxiety is that others are spared having to suffer our many prejudices. They can be safely nestled away and quietly nursed with the rest of the world being none the wiser.


----------



## Furious Ming

Girls that want to be "taken care of".


----------



## John The Great

Being a b***h. It's not as rare as you would think.


----------



## Christian S

. Arrogance
. Narcissism / Over-confidence
. Loudness
. Excessive drinking
. Smoking
. Untastefully provocative dressing
. Fake tans / excessive make up
. Tattoos / Excessive piercings
. Self entitlement / superiority complexes
. Obsession with celebrities and "gossip"
. Dishonesty
. Closed mindedness
. Judgemental
. Impatience

Am I too picky?? :afr:roll


----------



## lonelygirl88

Works at a gas station.

*This is from experience. I met a guy recently who I found attractive but he said his second job was at a gas station. It just doesn't sit well with me. He keeps in touch with me and keeps asking when are we going to go out, but I realistically can't wrap my head around dating someone like that. No offense to any of you who hold a job like that. I respect you for your decision, but my head thinks diff.

He was really cute too. It's too bad.


----------



## komorikun

Has a picture of him with a big dead fish in his POF profile.


----------



## The Blues man

An instant turn-off for me would be someone who smokes or does any other kind of drug. (excluding alcohol if the person is like me and only drinks sometimes)

I suppose a few others would be an excessive amount of tattoos, and the obvious like rudeness, arrogance, etc.


----------



## bsd3355

women on dating sites who are there for "friends"....bullllshhhiiiiiit


----------



## Peter Attis

The title needs to be changed to "The Reason I'm Going to Die Alone Thread."


----------



## bsd3355

Peter Attis said:


> The title needs to be changed to "The Reason I'm Going to Die Alone Thread."


LOL


----------



## CoastalSprite

Norton said:


> So do you want a guy with some beard. How about if he shaves is that ok.
> haha i like how you said you dont want him to be too romantic.....most girls would say the opp. I like being at home as well. It feels safe and you dont have to worry about the outside or people staring at you too much.


Haha yeah that'd be nice- I just don't like the boyish look where it looks like he doesn't _need _to :b


----------



## Adversary

- Smokes/Drugs
- Closed Minded
- Religious


----------



## John316C

i never seen a girl spit before


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

Here's mine:
- sleeps around
- smokes
- does drugs
- vain (men who use sun beds and pluck their own eyebrows)
- frivolous views on sex (people who would rather pull out than use protection)
- shallow men who pick up on physical faults
- talking about other women infront of me
- people who have alot of friends


----------



## purplerainx3

For some reason, I can't stand guys who use words like "fellow" or "goofy" to describe themselves. It just makes me cringe. I think it's the connotation of the whole southern guy in general.
Personally, other turnoffs include being overweight, closeminded/ignorant, relying on parents at an age they should rely on themselves, worshipping mainstream music, being too left-brained (aka too logical/mathematical, not creative), eating a diet high in meat, and being clingy or overly sensitive.


----------



## theCARS1979

StressedErik said:


> Black women and blonde women do nothing for me. White brunettes, Indians, Persians and China-girls are all fine/do-able.


I love blonde hair girls :yes why?


----------



## Peppermint Tea

Petty Can't be relied on to be there for me during hard times No concern for others Constantly negative Pushy/overbearing *shrug*


----------



## Visionary

I dislike all egotistical people who think they're better than everyone else because of how they talk, how they look, and because of their personality. 

Major turn off, I don't care if a person has a wide range of vocabulary. Love is the only medicine to a turn on.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Has a picture of him with a big dead fish in his POF profile.


found an example:

(and he has a picture of a big stinky dog)


----------



## srschirm

komorikun said:


> found an example:
> 
> (and he has a picture of a big stinky dog)


How is that a turn-off?


----------



## komorikun

srschirm said:


> How is that a turn-off?


He is showing off that he likes to kill animals. And dead fish are gross. Why would you take a photo of that to attract women? Not sexy. But I have seen a number of these dead fish photos on POF.


----------



## srschirm

komorikun said:


> He is showing off that he likes to kill animals. And dead fish are gross. Why would you take a photo of that to attract women? Not sexy.


Some women are turned on by that.

So you wouldn't date a guy who isn't a vegetarian?


----------



## Jason 1

1. Mean
2. Arrogant 
3. Dirty
4. Obsessed with grammar 
5. Promiscuous 
6. Self-righteous 
7. Dishonest
8. Fake
9. Close-minded 
10. Racist 
11. Loud
12. Profane


----------



## komorikun

srschirm said:


> Some women are turned on by that.
> 
> So you wouldn't date a guy who isn't a vegetarian?


I might cause vegetarians are few in number. I wouldn't date a guy that is into hunting or fishing. That is just above and beyond.....


----------



## srschirm

komorikun said:


> I might cause vegetarians are few in number. I wouldn't date a guy that is into hunting or fishing. That is just above and beyond.....


Really? Even if they had a bunch of great qualities?


----------



## Baiken

Obese. Overweight is fine however.


----------



## kinkypigtails

I'll try to negate hygiene problems or physical appearances.

1. Materialism - obsessing over your phone, clothes, etc. is just sad and pathetic.
2. Hates reading 
3. Religious fanaticism - I'll respect religious beliefs just as long as it's not used to justify hatred and intolerance.
4. Ultra-conservative 
5. Club hopping and partying every weekend 
6. Talking /or posting on FB about first world problems or trivialities (e.g. "OMG, it's Sunday and Chick-fil-A's closed. FML!") 
7. Anti-intellectualism 
8. Poor grammar and diction
9. Racism and xenophobia
10. Overly extroverted - to the extent where you have to ask "why are you so quiet?"

By the way, what's with "*feminism*" being listed as a turn-off for some? Because it connotes misandry? Many feminists are among the most well-read, open-minded, and progressive women I've met. It's a turn-on, but hey, that's just me.


----------



## meeps

kinkypigtails said:


> By the way, what's with "*feminism*" being listed as a turn-off for some? Because it connotes misandry? Many feminists are among the most well-read, open-minded, and progressive women I've met. It's a turn-on, but hey, that's just me.


Keep browsing the forums and you'll begin to understand why.


----------



## komorikun

srschirm said:


> Really? Even if they had a bunch of great qualities?


Yeah, it disgusts me. Being kind to others, including non-human animals, is an extremely important quality. Plus most people into hunting or fishing are sort of hickish types who aren't my thing anyways. I like city boys.


----------



## T-Bone

Girls with corny tattoos, dyed hair, bright fingernail polish, tons of makeup, long skinny toes and ugly feet ewww.


----------



## Baiken

Writing "xD".


----------



## TenYears

Yeah I think hygiene problems, bad teeth, doesn't take care of herself, all that kind of goes without saying.

* princess mentality, I was married to a woman who became afflicted with this. There is no cure.
* talks so much that you can't get a word in
* has no clue as to how to wear makeup, wears too much
* really materialistic
* shallow
* low intelligence, or worse yet, no common sense
* controlling
* over-confidence, arrogance
* bad kisser


----------



## srschirm

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Girls with corny tattoos, dyed hair, bright fingernail polish, tons of makeup, long skinny toes and ugly feet ewww.


I thought I was the only one who loved feet, lol.


----------



## General Specific

srschirm said:


> I thought I was the only one who loved feet, lol.


You're not alone, brother


----------



## T-Bone

srschirm said:


> I thought I was the only one who loved feet, lol.


Nah far from the only one. Tons of people are into them. It's usually the second thing i notice on a girl, sometimes the first.


----------



## sorrwel

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Girls with corny tattoos, dyed hair, bright fingernail polish, tons of makeup, long skinny toes and ugly feet ewww.


*curses my long skinny toes*


----------



## Canucklehead

Am I the only one that thinks feet are gross? 

Maybe I have like an anti foot fetish or something.


----------



## General Specific

I wouldn't call that an anti-foot fetish. I'm pretty sure that's how most people are 

I still find some feet gross, just depends on the girl.


----------



## T-Bone

Canucklehead said:


> Am I the only one that thinks feet are gross?
> 
> Maybe I have like an anti foot fetish or something.


How are feet any more gross than ....a butt? People love butts.


----------



## srschirm

SomebodyWakeME said:


> How are feet any more gross than ....a butt? People love butts.


:teeth


----------



## Canucklehead

I wonder if there is spanking porn on the internet, but with feet.

Google time.


----------



## Raphael200

Girls who talk like dirty old men.


----------



## T-Bone

Canucklehead said:


> I wonder if there is spanking porn on the internet, but with feet.
> 
> Google time.


LOL! Indeed there is. Plenty of it too.


----------



## oceanlife

SomebodyWakeME said:


> How are feet any more gross than ....a butt? People love butts.


A girls butt is gross? Maybe you are hanging around the wrong kind of girls...


----------



## T-Bone

oceanlife said:


> A girls butt is gross? Maybe you are hanging around the wrong kind of girls...


Read the comments prior to that for a better understanding, please.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

turn offs-
Rudeness
non affectionate
bad breath
selfish
smoking


----------



## firefox138

Super shallow and picky girls make me cringe


----------



## ravens

digitalbath said:


> smoking
> controlling
> rude
> macho
> unhygienic
> hates kids
> sexist
> arrogance
> cocky
> curses a lot
> racist
> overly religious
> hairy
> short
> overweight
> bald
> selfish
> player
> shallow
> insensitive
> cynical
> doesn't understand me
> doesn't take me seriously and wants sex the most


I'm a little overweight. I am not bald but I'm thinning though. I don't about sex though since I'm a virgin.


----------



## Rich19

Confidence
cruel
shallow


----------



## fetisha

ravens said:


> I'm a little overweight. I am not bald but I'm thinning though. I don't about sex though since I'm a virgin.


yeah I just realized how long that was


----------



## ravens

digitalbath said:


> yeah I just realized how long that was


You can't be talking about me though. :haha:blush


----------



## fetisha

ravens said:


> You can't be talking about me though. :haha:blush


I deleted it cause I'm not going to offend anyone like others have on here sorry I'm so picky I'm not perfect either


----------



## Rossy

digitalbath said:


> I deleted it cause I'm not going to offend anyone like others have on here sorry I'm so picky I'm not perfect either


Say what you want,don't give a damn what others think.


----------



## ravens

digitalbath said:


> I deleted it cause I'm not going to offend anyone like others have on here sorry I'm so picky I'm not perfect either


Don't worry I'm just being stupid today.


----------



## Charmander

Obnoxious people. *cough Kirby cough*


----------



## srschirm

Charmander said:


> Obnoxious people. *cough Kirby cough*


Lol wow.


----------



## whatyoumustthink

Laughing at me or talking to me in a different tone from others around them are the worst.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt

Hmmmm, let's see.
Smoker
Excessive drinker
Multiple tats and piercings, body modification etc
Promiscuous
Watches a lot of porn
Noisy and attention seeking
Always on the phone
Poor hygiene
Metrosexual
Doesn't like aminals


----------



## Malek

-Poor hygiene
-Selfish
-Tramp stamp, or too many tats for that matter,
-Smoker
-Alcoholic
-Too many piercings
-Dresses too provocatively
-Rude
-Makes false assumptions


:sigh Why are glasses a huge turnoff? I suppose I could go back to wearing contacts but I find I prefer to be more comfortable and only wear them on special occasions.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ignorance
Arrogance
Stuck-up personality
Self-deprecating remarks

That is all I can think of right now.


----------



## Brony

1) Tries to change my religion/political opinion (I don't mind talking about it, but some people are ridiculous)
2) Doesn't care about others (as in "Eh, I'm not poor, why should I care?")
3) Abusive
4) Homophobic, racist, sexist, anything like this
5) Immature
6) Boring


----------



## Tangerine

Smoking!!!!!!! I really couldn't date a smoker.
TV obsessed
Stupidity
Aggression, Jealousy
Religious. I can't date religious folk.
Too much partying/drinking/drugs. Moderation
Shallow


----------



## AwkBoy

What's so bad about hipsters? And what's wrong with a good pair of good fitting jeans? I'm actually quite proud of the fact I can fit into skinny jeans and wear them so well.


----------



## nubly

smoking
getting high
getting drunk
fingers for toes
flat butts
mood swings​


----------



## CopadoMexicano

femanizis
Professional Dater
Mercenary
Golddigger
Christian Girl
Last but not least,
Victorias Secret catalog page 17


----------



## evginmubutu

It is interesting how some people that complain about not getting love have such a long list of things that turn them off 

Without delving into it too much ,


- Loud, stupid women
- Women that don't listen, and are stupid
- Obnoxious women
- Women with no humility or respect
- Stupid Women

Other than that we all have bad habits and nobody is perfect, as long as you aren't loud and stupid it's all good.


----------



## theblackcanary

Turn-offs:

-bragging
-party animal
-poor vocabulary
-cares too much about his looks
-has no job or motivation of any sort 
-pothead
-bad hygiene


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

- Watching porn
- Talking about other women sexually when I am present
- Flirting with other women on Facebook
- Superficial about looks
- Tactless
- Not much of knowledge of music and film
- Male chauvinist pig
- Delusions of grandeur


----------



## mesmerize

bad breathe and prejudice or any type of judegement or superiority complex


----------



## marthatav

-Arrogant
-cocky
-Self concieted
- Bad Hygiene
- speaks lyk d!s
- not friendly
- loud and obnoxious
- pervert


----------



## hydinthebasmnt

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> -* Watching porn*
> - Talking about other women sexually when I am present
> - Flirting with other women on Facebook
> - Superficial about looks
> - Tactless
> - Not much of knowledge of music and film


I think that leaves out 99% of the male population. The only man who may not watch it is the pope, and I don't think you'll have luck with him anyway.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

feminazis, and girls who act *****y even if its just an act, thats about it though...


----------



## ThatGuy11200

Smoking - yuck


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

hydinthebasmnt said:


> I think that leaves out 99% of the male population. The only man who may not watch it is the pope, and I don't think you'll have luck with him anyway.


I meant whilst in a relationship with me, okay i'll change it to not particularly fussed by porn.


----------



## Freiheit

If they have a ghetto accent or don't pronounce words clearly.


----------



## hypestyle

social intolerance.
impatience.
"willful ignorance": you don't have to be a Ph.D., but Snooki & co. need not apply.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

hydinthebasmnt said:


> I think that leaves out 99% of the male population. The only man who may not watch it is the pope, and I don't think you'll have luck with him anyway.


I must be that 1 Percent  I find porn a waste of time but hopefully I dont relapse so there is a possibility i might go back to my old habits


----------



## srschirm

Living like a lowlife---like not cleaning up after yourself at all.


----------



## falling down

drug abuser
alcohol abuser
smoking
sh** personality


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Coming off as too needy
Being loud
Sh*t talking
Acting like your some cool chick that deserves special treatment, because you think your hotter than you really are.


----------



## Canucklehead

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Acting like your some cool chick that deserves special treatment, because you think your hotter than you really are.


^ This is so true.


----------



## ChrissyQ

rednosereindeer said:


> 2. People who talk to dogs as if they were humans.
> .


My BAD!!!


----------



## Wolves In Suits

Does drugs, smokes or excessively drinks
Religious
misogynist, sleazy and frightened of feminism types
Dominating or bullying
Violent
Flirts with everyone or sleeps around
Isn't direct and truthful
Tree-huggers and social justice warriors
Impatient and unsupportive


----------



## probably offline

Guys who speak with "cutesy" voices when sex is about to go down (I could list a bunch of other turn-offs but I'm lazy and I'd just end up offending people)


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

Things about women that turn me off in no particular order:

1. Tattoos
2. Piercings other than the ears
3. Smokes, drinks alcohol, or does drugs
4. Isn't a virgin
5. Career women
6. Doesn't want children
7. Doesn't cook
8. Isn't feminine
9. Has a potty mouth
10. Isn't feminine


----------



## AllToAll

A guy wearing a scarf in the summer.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Can I post in here or am I too young? I'm gonna post anyways

Pot-smoking. This is a *HUGE* deal, if you smoke pot there's no chance I'll be attracted to you. Ever. Even if you smoked one time in the past, that still seriously harms your chances. Tobacco is tolerable, but I would prefer no smoke. I don't want you doing heroin or other drugs either.

Atheism. Not as big as pot-smoking but it's still up there. You would have to be able to put atheism in a place where you hardly talk about it like I would do with my religion.

Bad Hygiene
Preppy little twats
Lying
Too many tattoos and piercings (pierced ears are fine, maybe lip piercing anything else is like egh)
One of _those_ types of people. I've mentioned numerous times on this site what kind; misanthropic, nihilistic, pessimistic, uses the word "sheep" to refer to masses. _That_ type of smart person.
Long hair, and by long hair I mean longer than two inches. If you're going to have long hair spike it up or something.
Wanting to have more than one partner. I mean sure, threesomes sound fun maybe a few times, but constantly wanting more than one? **** you.


----------



## SOME

girls that act like the world revolves around there vajayjay 



Judgemental

has a lot of guy friends

acts like she's high class

looks down on people

couch potato

dose nothing productive


----------



## falling down

AllToAll said:


> A guy wearing a scarf in the summer.


----------



## Canucklehead

AllToAll said:


> A guy wearing a scarf in the summer.


What if he's at the north pole?


----------



## General Specific

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Acting like your some cool chick that deserves special treatment, because you think your hotter than you really are.


There are several girls from this site who fit that description.


----------



## kenny87

A girl who only enjoys consensual sex in the missionary position for the sole purpose of procreation.


----------



## komorikun

Socially Anxious said:


> Things about women that turn me off in no particular order:
> 
> 1. Tattoos
> 2. Piercings other than the ears
> 3. Smokes, drinks alcohol, or does drugs
> 4. Isn't a virgin
> 5. Career women
> 6. Doesn't want children
> 7. Doesn't cook
> 8. Isn't feminine
> 9. Has a potty mouth
> 10. Isn't feminine


Oh jesus, you sound pretty puritanical. How did you come up with all that?


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> Oh jesus, you sound pretty puritanical. How did you come up with all that?


I guess you too won't be getting it together.


----------



## FlowerChild13

probably offline said:


> Guys who speak with "cutesy" voices when sex is about to go down (I could list a bunch of other turn-offs but I'm lazy and I'd just end up offending people)


LOL, I would seriously be like :wtf if a guy did that to me


----------



## theseventhkey

SOME said:


> girls that act like the world revolves around there vajayjay
> 
> Judgemental
> 
> has a lot of guy friends
> 
> acts like she's high class
> 
> looks down on people
> 
> couch potato
> 
> dose nothing productive


you my man, just eliminated damn near all women on earth. I see plenty.....plenty.....plenty......plenty....of compromises in your future.


----------



## Childish

stuck up
*****y
Stupid at making decisions
Big ego 
Talks a lot of smack
Just an unhappy person 
Dresses like a hoe to get attention


----------



## To22

liars
dirty
immature
has no style


----------



## probably offline

FlowerChild13 said:


> LOL, I would seriously be like :wtf if a guy did that to me


trust me, we are not dating any longer


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

Socially Anxious said:


> Things about women that turn me off in no particular order:
> 
> 1. Tattoos
> 2. Piercings other than the ears
> 3. Smokes, drinks alcohol, or does drugs
> 4. Isn't a virgin
> 5. Career women
> 6. Doesn't want children
> 7. Doesn't cook
> 8. Isn't feminine
> 9. Has a potty mouth
> 10. Isn't feminine
> 
> I don't know many female virgins


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

FlowerChild13 said:


> LOL, I would seriously be like :wtf if a guy did that to me


I'd like that lol


----------



## AllToAll

Canucklehead said:


> What if he's at the north pole?


You always ask the tough questions... I'd make the exception to not find it unattractive in that scenario.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

Has anyone mentioned socks with sandals and for those in the UK people who use the word fit to describe an attractive person.


----------



## General Specific

No but I agree, that is a pretty terrible look.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

komorikun said:


> Oh jesus, you sound pretty puritanical. How did you come up with all that?


Nonsense. I just want a woman who's a woman.



Lonelygirl1986 said:


> I don't know many female virgins


Sucks for whoever marries them.


----------



## falling down

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> I don't know many female virgins


Congratulations, you just solved North America's biggest problem.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

Aces_Shy said:


> There are several girls from this site who fit that description.


I'd say this possibly might be me, but I have realised in relation to all the other girls I am plain I thank my ex for that. He describes himself as a realist.


----------



## Christian S

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> people who use the word fit to describe an attractive person.


 :x Makes me cringe every time I hear it!


----------



## Toppington

Heels.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

- noticing/telling you about your physical flaws, every girl can relate to this.
- trying to change my appearance


----------



## srschirm

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> Socially Anxious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things about women that turn me off in no particular order:
> 
> 1. Tattoos
> 2. Piercings other than the ears
> 3. Smokes, drinks alcohol, or does drugs
> 4. Isn't a virgin
> 5. Career women
> 6. Doesn't want children
> 7. Doesn't cook
> 8. Isn't feminine
> 9. Has a potty mouth
> 10. Isn't feminine
> 
> I don't know many female virgins
> 
> 
> 
> Good list.
Click to expand...


----------



## komorikun

I'm starting to notice traits that sort of cluster together. What sort of personality would this be called? 

men who hate:
piercings/tattoos
makeup
alcohol/drugs
gender bending
women who enjoy their sexuality
feminists 
people who party


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Socially Anxious said:


> Nonsense. I just want a woman who's a woman.


You mean a 1950's woman?


----------



## Canucklehead

komorikun said:


> I'm starting to notice traits that sort of cluster together. What sort of personality would this be called?
> 
> men who hate:
> piercings/tattoos
> makeup
> alcohol/drugs
> gender bending
> women who enjoy their sexuality
> feminists
> people who party


They are just afraid that they would get with someone that is more experienced than they are.

Guys want to act like they have conquered something.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Toppington said:


> Heels.


GTFOH :lol


----------



## srschirm

komorikun said:


> I'm starting to notice traits that sort of cluster together. What sort of personality would this be called?
> 
> men who hate:
> piercings/tattoos
> makeup
> alcohol/drugs
> gender bending
> women who enjoy their sexuality
> feminists
> people who party


Conservative/traditional?


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

komorikun said:


> I'm starting to notice traits that sort of cluster together. What sort of personality would this be called?
> 
> men who hate:
> piercings/tattoos
> makeup
> alcohol/drugs
> gender bending
> women who enjoy their sexuality
> feminists
> people who party


religious, or introvert


----------



## srschirm

Canucklehead said:


> Guys want to act like they have conquered something.


There is some truth to this.


----------



## meeps

falling down said:


> Congratulations, you just solved North America's biggest problem.


so the problem is that women are having sex? lame


----------



## komorikun

Canucklehead said:


> They are just afraid that they would get with someone that is more experienced than they are.
> 
> Guys want to act like they have conquered something.





srschirm said:


> Conservative/traditional?





Lonelygirl1986 said:


> religious, or introvert


I was thinking more like controlling. It almost sounds like they'd like to go live in Saudi Arabia or something. I pity the poor woman who ends up in a relationship with them.


----------



## srschirm

komorikun said:


> I was thinking more like controlling. It almost sounds like they'd like to go live in Saudi Arabia or something. I pity the poor woman who ends up in a relationship with them.


Some women like a more traditional setup. No need to denigrate those of us who do.


----------



## Canucklehead

meeps said:


> so the problem is that women are having sex? lame


Maybe we should legislate something that keeps women in one of these until they are in a long term relationship:


----------



## komorikun

srschirm said:


> Some women like a more traditional setup. No need to denigrate those of us who do.


I didn't think you were all that uptight. What do you mean by traditional setup? Even really liberal people are normally monogamous and have long relationships. Most people aren't swinging or cheating and doing crazy stuff. My parents were (my mom is dead) pretty liberal. Did various drugs and slept with various people before marriage. Liked feminism and the hippy movement. But I only ever saw them drinking while sitting there watching TV after work.

Actually I think that conservative people are more likely to have kids out of wedlock because they don't teach their kids about birth control and make them feel shameful about sex. Abortion of course is a big no no. So they pop out all these kids at a young age. While more liberal people are better with birth control and will get an abortion if they aren't in a good relationship and ready for kids at the time.


----------



## srschirm

komorikun said:


> I didn't think you were all that uptight. What do you mean by traditional setup? Even really liberal people are normally monogamous and have long relationships. Most people aren't swinging or cheating and doing crazy stuff. My parents were (my mom is dead) pretty liberal. Did various drugs and slept with various people before marriage. Liked feminism and the hippy movement. But I only ever saw them drinking while sitting there watching TV after work.


I grew up in a more traditional household, and I suppose I desire something along those lines. I wouldn't consider myself "uptight." I suppose as a man I'd like to feel somewhat like a "leader."


----------



## srschirm

komorikun said:


> Actually I think that conservative people are more likely to have kids out of wedlock because they don't teach their kids about birth control and make them feel shameful about sex. Abortion of course is a big no no. So they pop out all these kids at a young age.


That hasn't been my experience.


----------



## srschirm

Canucklehead said:


> Maybe we should legislate something that keeps women in one of these until they are in a long term relationship:


Talk about uncomfortable underpants...


----------



## komorikun

srschirm said:


> I grew up in a more traditional household, and I suppose I desire something along those lines. I wouldn't consider myself "uptight." I suppose as a man I'd like to feel somewhat like a "leader."


I still don't get what you mean by traditional. You want a housewife or something?


----------



## AllToAll

meeps said:


> so the problem is that women are having sex? lame


Yes. If only women would stop having sex and let men take control of that department there wouldn't be any chaos in the world. Duh...



srschirm said:


> I grew up in a more traditional household, and I suppose I desire something along those lines. I wouldn't consider myself "uptight." I suppose as an insecure man I'd like to feel somewhat like a "leader."


I fixed that for ya.


----------



## Canucklehead

komorikun said:


> I still don't get what you mean by traditional. You want a housewife or something?


I would prefer a chick that didn't make more money than me at the very least. She might say that she's cool with it, but sooner or later it will become an issue.


----------



## komorikun

Canucklehead said:


> I would prefer a chick that didn't make more money than me at the very least. She might say that she's cool with it, but sooner or later it will become an issue.


How much difference are we talking about? I don't think 20-30k difference is so bad. 50k difference might cause problems though.


----------



## srschirm

Canucklehead said:


> I would prefer a chick that didn't make more money than me at the very least. She might say that she's cool with it, but sooner or later it will become an issue.


This is probably true. And yeah, I most likely prefer it she stay at home if we have kids.


----------



## srschirm

AllToAll said:


> Yes. If only women would stop having sex and let men take control of that department there wouldn't be any chaos in the world. Duh...
> 
> I fixed that for ya.


LOL okay, thanks.


----------



## komorikun

srschirm said:


> This is probably true. And yeah, I most likely prefer it she stay at home if we have kids.


So you plan on bringing in the big bucks then.


----------



## srschirm

komorikun said:


> So you plan on bringing in the big bucks then.


Honestly it's sad but it's probably harder to do nowadays than before.


----------



## evginmubutu

my god i would hate to be with a women that didn't drink or have fun what are you crazy?? you want her to relinquish her status as a free human being?? 

another thing, girls who are virgins are BAD AT SEX!! i want someone who knows what they're doing in there.


----------



## theseventhkey

Canucklehead said:


> They are just afraid that they would get with someone that is more experienced than they are.
> 
> Guys want to act like they have conquered something.


Men are not allowed to have "dreams". We have to take what's "left". Women are the only ones who get to have wishlist/laundry lists, and other bullsh*t.


----------



## diamondheart89

komorikun said:


> I'm starting to notice traits that sort of cluster together. What sort of personality would this be called?
> 
> men who hate:
> piercings/tattoos
> makeup
> alcohol/drugs
> gender bending
> women who enjoy their sexuality
> feminists
> people who party


My ex? :um

But seriously, I thought most men had moved past that point where women working or making more or not being virgins was relevant. :sus

My parents have a very very traditional marriage and even my dad doesn't care that my mom works or made more money than him at one point. Who can even tolerate being a stay at home mom forever in today's world? I need to have purpose and drive and my own identity. I'd love to stay at home for like a year or so, but forever? Wow, I could never be in a relationship with a guy who had hangups like that. It would be suffocating. Oh and unless you're a virgin yourself, you look really idiotic holding other people up to that standard.


----------



## srschirm

diamondheart89 said:


> But seriously, I thought most men had moved past that point where women working or making more or not being virgins was relevant. :sus


It's more of an issue for women than it is for men.


----------



## Canucklehead

diamondheart89 said:


> But seriously, I thought most men had moved past that point where women working or making more or not being virgins was relevant. :sus


It's not that I wouldn't mind my partner making more money than me, it's more that I would be afraid that she would think less of me as a man because I wasn't making as much money.

Don't most women date up in social class usually?

I mean, it's a generalization sure, but I think it's a pretty accurate one.


----------



## srschirm

diamondheart89 said:


> My ex? :um
> 
> But seriously, I thought most men had moved past that point where women working or making more or not being virgins was relevant. :sus
> 
> My parents have a very very traditional marriage and even my dad doesn't care that my mom works or made more money than him at one point. Who can even tolerate being a stay at home mom forever in today's world? I need to have purpose and drive and my own identity.


Being a mother is perhaps the most important job in the world...that is your identity and purpose. Today's world? What is inherently different about life now vs. life say 50 years ago? Nothing.


----------



## diamondheart89

Canucklehead said:


> It's not that I wouldn't mind my partner making more money than me, it's more that I would be afraid that she would think less of me as a man because I wasn't making as much money.
> 
> Don't most women date up in social class usually?
> 
> I mean, it's a generalization sure, but I think it's a pretty accurate one.


I guess that does happen in certain demographics, I just know very few women who care, including myself. I'd never want to depend on a guy to provide for everything. It would be really demeaning. I can understand if the woman is devoting all of her time on the kids and she cant work, but not if they just want to marry up so they can leech off the guy and not do anything. But yeah there are women like that out there, I guess it takes all types. Again, i think societal pressure for women to marry up is considerable too. Anyway to me the point of having a partner is that you're in a partnership so you both work and provide for the same unit, therefore it shouldn't matter who makes more.


----------



## diamondheart89

srschirm said:


> Being a mother is perhaps the most important job in the world...that is your identity and purpose. Today's world? What is inherently different about life now vs. life say 50 years ago? Nothing.


Sorry if we used that logic we could say being a dad should be enough purpose in life. Kids are important and should be, but just because you have them doesn't mean you lose your identity as a person with desires and goals and a life outside of being "mother". There's a reason why so many housewives were unfulfilled and started the movement for women to join the workforce. I'd say there are tons of differences between now and then, like civil rights and equality and women's rights. :blank


----------



## srschirm

diamondheart89 said:


> I'd say there are tons of differences between now and then, like civil rights and equality and women's rights. :blank


Yes but life isn't inherently different, as I said. Traditionally the father brought in most of the money and the mother stayed home. Unfortunately, this seems to be harder to do these days. But the job of being a parent is unequaled as far as importance.


----------



## komorikun

srschirm said:


> Being a mother is perhaps the most important job in the world...that is your identity and purpose. Today's world? What is inherently different about life now vs. life say 50 years ago? Nothing.


There is more risk if the woman does not work. In case of divorce the woman will be screwed cause it's hard to find work after being out of the workforce for so long. It's also more risky for the couple as a whole because if the guy loses his job there is no income coming in.

And it changes the dynamic of the relationship. I lived with one boyfriend for a couple years where he worked and I sort of kept house. Every time we had a big argument I had this sinking feeling in my gut, like "oh god, I need to find work and move out but I have to be nice to him for a while until then." I'd get totally freaked out. Luckily he was a nice guy overall, if he was a control freak or a jerk it would have been horrid.


----------



## diamondheart89

srschirm said:


> Yes but life isn't inherently different, as I said. Traditionally the father brought in most of the money and the mother stayed home. Unfortunately, this seems to be harder to do these days. But the job of being a parent is unequaled as far as importance.


Maybe not from your point of view. My life is inherently different from my grandmother and mothers' lives because those things directly affected my future. I don't have to stay home and pump out 8 kids and not have a choice in the matter like my grandmother did. I enjoy my freedom to earn money and have the power to have more choices in life. Sure it comes with some negatives as well, but overall, I like being able to be my own person rather than be trapped into a life of staying home and cooking dinner for the rest of my life. I like achieving things and being educated and in control of what I do rather than have a guy make those decisions for me like it was back in the 50s..... And apparently even today. Also, I won't be screwed if my husband dies or leaves me like I would have been if all I knew how to do was be a mom and cook and clean. I have marketable skills along with those other things.


----------



## Canucklehead

The main difference is back in the 50's you could have a blue collar job and make enough money to have a nice house, a decent car, and support a bunch of kids while your wife stayed home and looked after them.

That just isn't the case anymore, even for most college grads. Wages haven't even come close to adjusting for inflation in most sectors.


----------



## duckie

blue the puppy said:


> smelling bad


lol, that should be on everyones list. 

tattoos and short hair. i can't even watch a porn flick if the girl has a tattoo. uke


----------



## AussiePea

"love clubbing with the girls" NEXT!


----------



## Imbored21

Instant turnoffs for me are:

Socially anxious
Insecure
Ugly face
Fat
Smells bad
Bad breath
Hairy
Big butts
RED HAIR


----------



## awkwardsilent

evginmubutu said:


> my god i would hate to be with a women that didn't drink or have fun what are you crazy?? you want her to relinquish her status as a free human being??
> 
> another thing, girls who are virgins are BAD AT SEX!! i want someone who knows what they're doing in there.


Gotta say, not true. At least not necessarily... I wasn't bad at it. And I'm pretty sure the guy wasn't "just being nice"  Unfortunately no more technical V card but I swear you should get it back if you've been celebate for more than 5 years. ~lmao~



Canucklehead said:


> It's not that I wouldn't mind my partner making more money than me, it's more that I would be afraid that she would think less of me as a man because I wasn't making as much money.
> 
> Don't most women date up in social class usually?
> 
> I mean, it's a generalization sure, but I think it's a pretty accurate one.


I would edit that to say significantly more. It's about equity, I don't expect a guy to make more money than me, but yes probably around the same income level would be prefered but honestly my official standard is simply "employed".


----------



## falling down

diamondheart89 said:


> Maybe not from your point of view. My life is inherently different from my grandmother and mothers' lives because those things directly affected my future. I don't have to stay home and pump out 8 kids and not have a choice in the matter like my grandmother did. I enjoy my freedom to earn money and have the power to have more choices in life. Sure it comes with some negatives as well, but overall, I like being able to be my own person rather than be trapped into a life of staying home and cooking dinner for the rest of my life. I like achieving things and being educated and in control of what I do rather than have a guy make those decisions for me like it was back in the 50s..... And apparently even today. Also, I won't be screwed if my husband dies or leaves me like I would have been if all I knew how to do was be a mom and cook and clean. I have marketable skills along with those other things.


So in other words, men of today will pay for the sins of men of the 50's.

Seems legit.



Imbored21 said:


> Instant turnoffs for me are:
> 
> Socially anxious
> Insecure
> Ugly face
> Fat
> Smells bad
> Bad breath
> Hairy
> Big butts
> RED HAIR


Before I can admonish, I need to know if you are male or female to ensure accuracy.


----------



## diamondheart89

falling down said:


> So in other words, men of today will pay for the sins of men of the 50's.
> 
> Seems legit.


What do you mean by "pay". I love being independent but I also want to get married and have a family with the person I love and be partners. I don't see why that's a negative thing. Unless you think being equals in a relationship means the man is somehow being cheated of something. :/


----------



## probably offline

srschirm said:


> Being a mother is perhaps the most important job in the world...that is your identity and purpose. Today's world? What is inherently different about life now vs. life say 50 years ago? Nothing.


haha


----------



## Toppington

Twelve Keyz said:


> GTFOH :lol


Nope. Heels and the sound they make when women walk in them are just really off to me. Hate them and I have no idea why.


----------



## srschirm

probably offline said:


> haha


Could you elaborate on that?


----------



## falling down

diamondheart89 said:


> What do you mean by "pay". I love being independent but I also want to get married and have a family with the person I love and be partners. I don't see why that's a negative thing. Unless you think being equals in a relationship means the man is somehow being cheated of something. :/


Fair enough, are you insinuating that I am a chauvinist ? Why would you assume the worst in me? Basically whatever happened was the past, but men of today have to deal with the fallout and bs because of it. Humans of the past did some stupid things, humans of the last 50 years have been trying to rectify them ever since, for the most part men of today had nothing to do with humans of the past but new men of today are the one's being penalized for nothing more than having a penis.


----------



## diamondheart89

falling down said:


> Fair enough, are you insinuating that I am a chauvinist ? Why would you assume the worst in me? Basically whatever happened was the past, but men of today have to deal with the fallout and bs because of it. Humans of the past did some stupid things, humans of the last 50 years have been trying to rectify them ever since, for the most part men of today had nothing to do with humans of the past but new men of today are the one's being penalized for nothing more than having a penis.


Lol no one is penalizing anyone, I'm just saying that its awesome to not have to be dependent on men for everything as a woman in today's world. Guys always complain about gold diggers but it seems like a fraction of them can't handle the fact that there are strong independent women out there who don't NEED them, but may just WANT them. It's almost like some guys enjoy being money banks for women who don't want to or can't take charge of their own lives. It's a strange sort of insecurity.


----------



## falling down

diamondheart89 said:


> Lol no one is penalizing anyone, I'm just saying that its awesome to not have to be dependent on men for everything as a woman in today's world. Guys always complain about gold diggers but it seems like a fraction of them *can't handle the fact that there are strong independent women out there who don't NEED them, but may just WANT them. *It's almost like some guys enjoy being money banks for women who don't want to or can't take charge of their own lives.


Yes it's awesome, I'm all for equal rights and all that stuff, but look at what you just said. Here's where we're at now guys. Better hope you're one of the types of men all women WANT otherwise you're SOL. It's all about what women want these days, nobody cares about what men want. Now just imagine if you're not in the top 30-40% of the male population of WANTED men, you're an UNWANTED man and your life just became exponentially sh**ier.

On a side note, I'm not sure if you realize this or not but If you want to one day have kids, you'll NEED a man. Unless you would like to go through a sperm donor book and shop for the jock juice of your choosing which also came from a MAN or adopt.

But what if sperm donor clinics didn't exist? Might be a good thing for them not to exist. I'm starting to think sperm donor clinics being shut down for good might be a good idea. Who said any woman or man has a right to a child unless they obtain it the old fashioned natural way?

That's right ladies and gents (but mainly ladies), you'll have to get a man. But knowing how modern women work these days, they would likely buck the system and use whatever man they want just to get the baby then leave the man laying wherever he is.


----------



## diamondheart89

falling down said:


> Yes it's awesome, I'm all for equal rights and all that stuff, but look at what you just said. Here's where we're at now guys. Better hope you're one of the types of men all women WANT otherwise you're SOL. It's all about what women want these days, nobody cares about what men want. Now just imagine if you're not in the top 30-40% of the male population of WANTED men, you're an UNWANTED man and your life just became exponentially sh**ier.
> 
> On a side note, I'm not sure if you realize this or not but If you want to one day have kids, you'll NEED a man. Unless you would like to go through a sperm donor book and shop for the jock juice of your choosing which also came from a MAN or adopt.
> 
> But what if sperm donor clinics didn't exist? Might be a good thing for them not to exist. I'm starting to think sperm donor clinics being shut down for good might be a good idea. Who said any woman or man has a right to a child unless they obtain it the old fashioned natural way?
> 
> That's right ladies and gents (but mainly ladies), you'll have to get a man. But knowing how modern women work these days, they would likely buck the system and use whatever man they want just to get the baby then leave the man laying wherever he is.


Lol. Your insecure is showing. I'm not advocating getting rid of men altogether. I'm just saying that its a good thing that women aren't completely dependent on men for their livelihoods nowadays. I never mentioned anything about not needing men for reproduction or using sperm banks. I like men, I just am glad I don't need one to support me because I can do it on my own. Would you rather be with someone who needs you because you have money or someone who wants to be with you, not out of any necessity?


----------



## falling down

diamondheart89 said:


> Lol. Your insecure is showing. I'm not advocating getting rid of men altogether. I'm just saying that its a good thing that women aren't completely dependent on men for their livelihoods nowadays. I never mentioned anything about not needing men for reproduction or using sperm banks. I like men, I just am glad I don't need one to support me because I can do it on my own. Would you rather be with someone who needs you because you have money or someone who wants to be with you, not out of any necessity?


What insecurity? You might not be advocating it but society is setting up in such a way that eventually men will no longer be of any necessity other than to build things until they are no longer needed for that and robots completely take over. (and yes I'm fully aware women can build things also) Obviously everybody wants to be wanted and not be used. Pretty sure I concurred with that point in my last post. Any woman today who is with a man out of necessity for survival and not because she loves the man should leave him. But what happens to the man who is unwanted by the female population? Riddle me this Batwoman.


----------



## AllToAll

falling down said:


> What insecurity? You might not be advocating it but society is setting up in such a way that eventually men will no longer be of any necessity other than to build things until they are no longer needed for that and robots completely take over. (and yes I'm fully aware women can build things also) Obviously everybody wants to be wanted and not be used. Pretty sure I concurred with that point in my last post. Any woman today who is with a man out of necessity for survival and not because she loves the man should leave him. But what happens to the man who is unwanted by the female population? Riddle me this Batwoman.


I wonder how you're coming to the conclusion that men are slowly but surely becoming disposable. How is society being "set up" that women will soon rule the world when men are still, at large, mostly in power? You do realize that positions of power (CEO, presidents, prime ministers, senate, etc) are still male dominated? It would be ludicrous that they themselves were trying to eradicate their own sex. Or is it because women nowadays have the audacity to choose and have/want options?


----------



## meeps

falling down said:


> What insecurity? You might not be advocating it but society is setting up in such a way that eventually men will no longer be of any necessity other than to build things until they are no longer needed for that and robots completely take over.
> 
> But what happens to the man who is unwanted by the female population? Riddle me this Batwoman.


I'm not really sure what your point is... It seems like you're basically saying you'd prefer women to rely on men financially because then they'll be forced to stay with men who would be "unwanted" otherwise? You know there are women who are considered "unwanted" by the male population, hence the derogatory terms "old maid" and "spinster".

This whole thing about "society not needing men" is incredibly overly-dramatic... It's not like women only want to be with men for that reason:sus

And yeah, you said you're all for equality, but you said this before, and I'm not sure what to make of it:


falling down said:


> So in other words, men of today will pay for the sins of men of the 50's.


How is a woman having her own career and ambitions outside of raising children harmful to the dreams/ambitions of men?


----------



## falling down

AllToAll said:


> I wonder how you're coming to the conclusion that men are slowly but surely becoming disposable. How is society being "set up" that women will soon rule the world when men are still, at large, mostly in power? You do realize that positions of power (CEO, presidents, prime ministers, senate, etc) are still male dominated? It would be ludicrous that they themselves were trying to eradicate their own sex. Or is it because women nowadays have the audacity to choose and have/want options?


Serious bro? The men of the "1%ers" which are also the "men in power" otherwise known as "elites" for the most part, are the only men that the "men in power" give 2 sh**s about. If they have their way they are going to eradicate most of the male population, it's pure win win win win situation for them.



meeps said:


> I'm not really sure what your point is... It seems like you're basically saying you'd prefer women to rely on men financially because then they'll be forced to stay with men who would be "unwanted" otherwise? You know there are women who are considered "unwanted" by the male population, hence the derogatory terms "old maid" and "spinster".
> 
> This whole thing about "society not needing men" is incredibly overly-dramatic... It's not like women only want to be with men for that reason:sus
> 
> And yeah, you said you're all for equality, but you said this before, and I'm not sure what to make of it:
> How is a woman having her own career and ambitions outside of raising children harmful to the dreams/ambitions of men?


Great skew job, not surprised. That's your interpretation, not all what I said.


----------



## luceo

falling down said:


> Serious bro? The men of the "1%ers" which are also the "men in power" otherwise known as "elites" for the most part, are the only men that the "men in power" give 2 sh**s about. If they have their way they are going to eradicate most of the male population, it's pure win win win win situation for them.


So... not only are women in a conspiracy to eradicate men, but men are in a conspiracy to eradicate men? Right. :roll


----------



## meeps

falling down said:


> Serious bro? The men of the "1%ers" which are also the "men in power" otherwise known as "elites" for the most part, are the only men that the "men in power" give 2 sh**s about. If they have their way they are going to eradicate most of the male population, it's pure win win win win situation for them.
> 
> Great skew job, not surprised. That's your interpretation, not all what I said.


I hope you're just trolling, for your sake.:rub


----------



## AllToAll

falling down said:


> Serious bro? The men of the "1%ers" which are also the "men in power" otherwise known as "elites" for the most part, are the only men that the "men in power" give 2 sh**s about. If they have their way they are going to eradicate most of the male population, it's pure win win win win situation for them.
> 
> Great skew job, not surprised. That's your interpretation, not all what I said.


Not everyone in the government makes part of the 1%. The 1% consists of people who get paid more than $505,000 annually. Barack Obama earns around $400,000 a year...

I still don't see your proof of the eradication of men, bro.


----------



## farfegnugen

Rudeness to waitresses and service personnel
Don't wash their hands after going bathroom or before eating.
Wants me to jump through hoops to show I care
uncalled for *****iness
whining excessively about how hard they've got it.
excessive exposure in clothing
tries to change me simply because


----------



## falling down

meeps said:


> I hope you're just trolling, for your sake.:rub


My question was simple, what happens to the undesired men? I am literally asking what happens to them? The audacity of you to suggest that I think women should rely on men financially because then they'll be forced to stay with men who would be "unwanted" otherwise is astounding. Cannot actually believe that you made that ludicrous allegation.



AllToAll said:


> Not everyone in the government makes part of the 1%. The 1% consists of people who get paid more than $505,000 annually. Barack Obama earns around $400,000 a year...
> 
> I still don't see your proof of the eradication of men, bro.


Politicians are puppets, you should already know that.



luceo said:


> So... not only are women in a conspiracy to eradicate men, but men are in a conspiracy to eradicate men? Right.


You're generalizing like a stooge. There is no conspiracy, it's slowly happening because if it all happened at once it would be like the 2nd coming of Hitler and governments would be forced to rebel to appease the masses call for help.

Men and women are not in a conspiracy to eradicate men, the world's true elite are. Do you really think that the powers that really be in this world really give a crap about regular people? All they view regular people as are low paid slaves. Need this or that built and they build it. They will do away with all undesirables whether male or female and keep what they want. For elite men, riches and beautiful women is utopia look at how they have warped the minds of all people in this world over the decades since WW2. We are at a point in society where no one seems to settle for less than ideal or perfect in one another to the point where undesired men and women are dehumanized. They are conditioning people to cull the human race naturally.


----------



## luceo

falling down said:


> You're generalizing like a stooge.


You really ought to read your own posts. Pots calling kettles black and whatnot.


----------



## falling down

luceo said:


> You really ought to read your own posts. Pots calling kettles black and whatnot.


You must be from a wealthy family.


----------



## AussiePea

Wow, just wow.


----------



## meeps

you have yet to explain why you posted this:


falling down said:


> So in other words, men of today will pay for the sins of men of the 50's.
> 
> Seems legit.


in response to this:


diamondheart89 said:


> Maybe not from your point of view. My life is inherently different from my grandmother and mothers' lives because those things directly affected my future. I don't have to stay home and pump out 8 kids and not have a choice in the matter like my grandmother did. I enjoy my freedom to earn money and have the power to have more choices in life. Sure it comes with some negatives as well, but overall, I like being able to be my own person rather than be trapped into a life of staying home and cooking dinner for the rest of my life. I like achieving things and being educated and in control of what I do rather than have a guy make those decisions for me like it was back in the 50s..... And apparently even today. Also, I won't be screwed if my husband dies or leaves me like I would have been if all I knew how to do was be a mom and cook and clean. I have marketable skills along with those other things.


Then you go on to ask what of the men who are unwanted?, what of it? there are women who are unwanted too. Do you even have a point?

Because you have not explained yourself at all, It is incredibly easy to misunderstand you. how about instead of acting like you are appalled by my interpretation, you actually explain what you mean by your previous posts?


----------



## luceo

falling down said:


> You must be from a wealthy family.


Lol, not at all, but I'm curious to know what that has to do with anything.


----------



## falling down

meeps said:


> you have yet to explain why you posted this:
> in response to this:
> 
> Then you go on to ask what of the men who are unwanted?, what of it? there are women who are unwanted too. Do you even have a point?
> 
> Because you have not explained yourself at all, It is incredibly easy to misunderstand you. how about instead of acting like you are appalled by my interpretation, you actually explain what you mean by your previous posts?


I have explained myself, not my fault if it goes over your head.



luceo said:


> Lol, not at all, but I'm curious to know what that has to do with anything.


Either you're in the know, or in the dark, either way you're still asleep or acting as such. Once you have experienced the real world and have truly dealt with reality you will eventually come to a realization and you will see for your own eyes what's really going on brah.



AussiePea said:


> Wow, just wow.


The world's economy is imploding before our eyes, maybe you should visit USA sometime or countries in Europe.


----------



## meeps

falling down said:


> I have explained myself, not my fault if it goes over your head.


nope, you've failed at explaining yourself and are now spewing conspiracy theories.


----------



## luceo

falling down said:


> Either you're in the know, or in the dark, either way you're still asleep or acting as such. Once you have experienced the real world and have truly dealt with reality you will eventually come to a realization and you will see for your own eyes what's really going on brah.


Oh, so you can't explain then. Seems to be a common thing with you.


----------



## falling down

meeps said:


> nope, you've failed at explaining yourself and are now spewing conspiracy theories.


Yeah you wish.



falling down said:


> So in other words, men of today will pay for the sins of men of the 50's.
> 
> Seems legit.





diamondheart89 said:


> What do you mean by "pay". I love being independent but I also want to get married and have a family with the person I love and be partners. I don't see why that's a negative thing. Unless you think being equals in a relationship means the man is somehow being cheated of something. :/





falling down said:


> Fair enough, are you insinuating that I am a chauvinist ? Why would you assume the worst in me? *Basically whatever happened was the past, but men of today have to deal with the fallout and bs because of it. Humans of the past did some stupid things, humans of the last 50 years have been trying to rectify them ever since, for the most part men of today had nothing to do with humans of the past but new men of today are the one's being penalized for nothing more than having a penis.*


Verbal diarrhea of all women who put the failures of the human race in the past on the men of today as if their past inequality is current day man's fault.



luceo said:


> Oh, so you can't explain then. Seems to be a common thing with you.


Keep on trolling, spoiled people don't see any problems as long as their living situation or life is completely satisfactory.


----------



## diamondheart89

falling down said:


> I have explained myself, not my fault if it goes over your head.
> 
> Either you're in the know, or in the dark, either way you're still asleep or acting as such. Once you have experienced the real world and have truly dealt with reality you will eventually come to a realization and you will see for your own eyes what's really going on brah.
> 
> The world's economy is imploding before our eyes, maybe you should visit USA sometime or countries in Europe.


Do not know if insane or trolling. :sus

You seriously believe people are out to cull the human race of "undesirables"? What characteristics are you relegating to this class? All men? Poor men? Im not sure what exactly you mean. Also for the record, no one has blamed today's men for past inequalities, you make a lot of baseless leaps in logic and reasoning.


----------



## AussiePea

He does this all the time everywhere, some paranoia that males are going to be deemed useless and worthless to society and woman will rule all. Scary, yet hilarious.


----------



## falling down

diamondheart89 said:


> Do not know if insane or trolling. :sus
> 
> You seriously believe people are out to cull the human race of "undesirables"? What characteristics are you relegating to this class? All men? Poor men? Im not sure what exactly you mean. Also for the record, no one has blamed today's men for past inequalities, you make a lot of baseless leaps in logic and reasoning.


People don't even realize they are it's a subconscious thing. Messages from media, movies, music, etc, etc. Everything in society is man's fault these days. Some dude can't even stand in the same aisle of a grocery store in the vicinity of a child minding his own business shopping without people, namely women, thinking he's a pedo. Just 1 example.



AussiePea said:


> He does this all the time everywhere, some paranoia that males are going to be deemed useless and worthless to society and woman will rule all. Scary, yet hilarious.


Whatever you say rich guy, it's cool if you don't believe what I believe, don't be a douche about it.


----------



## diamondheart89

falling down said:


> People don't even realize they are it's a subconscious thing. Messages from media, movies, music, etc, etc. Everything in society is man's fault these days. Some dude can't even stand in the same aisle of a grocery store in the vicinity of a child minding his own business shopping without people, namely women, thinking he's a pedo. Just 1 example.


Have you ever thought that maybe it's YOU who is fixated on everything supposedly being men's fault. No one I've seen stands around contemplating the downfall of the masculine gender. There are legitimate issues where sexism is called out and brought attention to, and I believe it needs to be done. That's not the equivalent of eradicating men. You do realize that a large amount of the people with money and power are older males who still have the same thought process in regards to women as they did 40-50 years ago? That is a legit thing that needs to be dealt with. Sexism against women didn't magically disappear in the last 50 years, and there's still work to be done on BOTH sides. It is a far cry from being some sort of organized conspiracy against men. :blank you do realize how ridiculous your argument is, right?


----------



## falling down

diamondheart89 said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe it's YOU who is fixated on everything supposedly being men's fault. No one I've seen stands around contemplating the downfall of the masculine gender. There are legitimate issues where sexism is called out and brought attention to, and I believe it needs to be done. That's not the equivalent of eradicating men. You do realize that a large amount of the people with money and power are older males who still have the same thought process in regards to women as they did 40-50 years ago? That is a legit thing that needs to be dealt with. Sexism against women didn't magically disappear in the last 50 years, and there's still work to be done on BOTH sides. It is a far cry from being some sort of organized conspiracy against men. :blank you do realize how ridiculous your argument is, right?


You're still a kid, what would you know about anything. You're going to try and teach me about life? Really?


----------



## diamondheart89

falling down said:


> You're still a kid, what would you know about anything. You're going to try and teach me about life? Really?


I'm going to go watch spongebob now.


----------



## falling down

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm going to go watch spongebob now.


With your mom and dad sitting beside you, most assuredly.


----------



## AussiePea

falling down said:


> You're still a kid, what would you know about anything. You're going to try and teach me about life? Really?


You're saying you are NOT a kid? That is a scary thought.


----------



## theseventhkey

luceo said:


> So... not only are women in a conspiracy to eradicate men, but men are in a conspiracy to eradicate men? Right. :roll


Greed is an ugly thing. The men at the top want everything for themselves.


----------



## falling down

AussiePea said:


> You're saying you are NOT a kid? That is a scary thought.


Pretty sure this constitutes a personal attack. 
Either explain why you believe this or get off your high horse rich boy.



theseventhkey said:


> Greed is an ugly thing. The men at the top want everything for themselves.


:clap


----------



## AussiePea

falling down said:


> Pretty sure this constitutes a personal attack.
> Either explain why you believe this or get off your high horse rich boy.
> 
> :clap


It is a personal attack, like the ones you dish out back, oh and A. I'm not rich, infact I struggle to stay out of the red, and B. I'm hardly a douche..

Now go write a short story on the eventual eradication of the modern male.


----------



## falling down

AussiePea said:


> It is a personal attack, like the ones you dish out back, oh and A. I'm not rich, infact I struggle to stay out of the red, and B. I'm hardly a douche..
> 
> Now go write a short story on the eventual eradication of the modern male.


And what a struggle that motorsport industry is. #firstworldrpoblems Yet to see your beliefs posted anywhere. Just a whole bunch of sitting in the dark blurting out condescending non-sense at everything I have to say in a conversation you had ZERO involvement in. How about I write a short story about not being able to make it big in the motorsport business and having to become a regular joe with a regular job making regular money and how much I hate it?

If you stand for nothing, you fall for anything.


----------



## AllToAll

falling down said:


> Politicians are puppets, you should already know that.


I disagree. They try to manipulate the public to get what they want. The public, if anyone, is the puppet. Regardless, what point are you trying to make? That because you think they're puppets this means they don't actually have power? Last I checked they determined our laws (congress included), so they _are_ in a position of power. 
Again, where's your proof that women are "taking over the world"?



theseventhkey said:


> Greed is an ugly thing. The men at the top want everything for themselves.


So obviously they wouldn't want women taking it either.


----------



## AussiePea

falling down said:


> And what a struggle that motorsport industry is. #firstworldrpoblems Yet to see your beliefs posted anywhere. Just a whole bunch of sitting in the dark blurting out condescending non-sense at everything I have to say in a conversation you had ZERO involvement in. How about I write a short story about not being able to make it big in the motorsport business and having to become a regular joe with a regular job making regular money and how much I hate it?
> 
> If you stand for nothing, you fall for anything.


Sorry, I will go back to complaining about life and everyone in it and not work hard towards a career I enjoy and the eventual joy it will bring me. Actually no, that sounds like hell.

Good day *tips hat*


----------



## falling down

AllToAll said:


> I disagree. They try to manipulate the public to get what they want. The public, if anyone, is the puppet. Regardless, what point are you trying to make? That because you think they're puppets this means they don't actually have power? Last I checked they determined our laws (congress included), so they _are_ in a position of power.
> Again, where's your proof that women are "taking over the world"?


Professional skewers on this thread. You guys are jumbling everything I have said into a blender and making your own cocktails.

Women aren't taking over the world and never will. The elite run the world, in the most basic statement one can make, the greedy elite want all the hotties to themselves. The puppets have power but they take orders from the top. Whatever is on the agenda for the fat ****s at the top is what is pushed through the system through the puppets. Elites want utopia for themselves and that means eliminating competition and leaving those chosen few left behind with few options forced to take the only paths left available to them. Part of the process is giving women the idea that they don't need men for a damn thing and once that way of thinking has taken the world over like a plague undesirable men will start dying off 1 by lonesome 1 with no offspring left behind or at least that's what the elite hope. Once there are no undesirable men left the next to take the fall are the undesirable women, then what's left? Rich men and women and their toys, human or otherwise.



AussiePea said:


> Sorry, I will go back to complaining about life and everyone in it and not work hard towards a career I enjoy and the eventual joy it will bring me. Actually no, that sounds like hell.
> 
> Good day *tips hat*


So end of day, you have nothing to contribute to the conversation other than to mock me all the way from the comfort of your parents home in Australia.

Seems legit.


----------



## AllToAll

falling down said:


> Professional skewers on this thread. You guys are jumbling everything I have said into a blender and making your own cocktails.


No, I just think you yourself are unsure of what you're saying.



> Women aren't taking over the world and never will.


Phew, thank God, huh?



> The elite run the world, in the most basic statement one can make, the greedy elite want all the hotties to themselves.


Okay, the 1% is out to get _us_ and also women are for the picking...? This is somehow related to what you said earlier about the demise of the world correlating with women's promiscuity... Gotcha.



> The puppets have power but they take orders from the top. Whatever is on the agenda for the fat ****s at the top is what is pushed through the system through the puppets.


The puppets meaning people in the government, some of which are also part of the 1%, if you didn't know. So I guess the elite, who are the 1% are also puppets....



> Elites want utopia for themselves and that means eliminating competition and leaving those chosen few left behind with few options forced to take the only paths left available to them.


What does their utopia consist of? You can't be at the top if no one's at the bottom, so why would they "eliminate" the "competition"? Furthermore, who's the competition and how are they eliminating them?



> Part of the process is giving women the idea that they don't need men for a damn thing and once that way of thinking has taken the world over like a plague undesirable men will start dying off 1 by lonesome 1 with no offspring left behind or at least that's what the elite hope. Once there are no undesirable men left the next to take the fall are the undesirable women, then what's left? Rich men and women and their toys, human or otherwise.


Women don't need men for anything other than for reproduction, and vice versa. But you know what, if undesirable men die off (I assume the ugly women will as well, considering the "elite" will have enough beautiful women for the picking), what's so wrong about that? Let the beautiful rich people have their fun. If we uglies are gone their beauty won't really be beauty because it will become average. Same with their richness. They will live in a world without class.

I truly hope you're trolling by now.


----------



## falling down

AllToAll said:


> No, I just think you yourself are unsure of what you're saying.
> 
> Phew, thank God, huh?
> 
> Okay, the 1% is out to get _us_ and also women are for the picking...? This is somehow related to what you said earlier about the demise of the world correlating with women's promiscuity... Gotcha.
> 
> The puppets meaning people in the government, some of which are also part of the 1%, if you didn't know. So I guess the elite, who are the 1% are also puppets....
> 
> What does their utopia consist of? You can't be at the top if no one's at the bottom, so why would they "eliminate" the "competition"? Furthermore, who's the competition and how are they eliminating them?
> 
> Women don't need men for anything other than for reproduction, and vice versa. But you know what, if undesirable men die off (I assume the ugly women will as well, considering the "elite" will have enough beautiful women for the picking), what's so wrong about that? Let the beautiful rich people have their fun. If we uglies are gone their beauty won't really be beauty because it will become average. Same with their richness. They will live in a world without class.
> 
> I truly hope you're trolling by now.


More skewing, why am I not surprised a feminist would do so? Feminism must make you a good living. Thanks for your slant. Talk to you again when you're 30 years old. Ta ta for now.


----------



## AllToAll

falling down said:


> More skewing, why am I not surprised a feminist would do so? Feminism must make you a good living. Thanks for your slant. Talk to you again when you're 30 years old. Ta ta for now.


Skewing? I'm mostly asking, but your inability to respond I guess answers my questions.


----------



## evginmubutu

Imbored21 said:


> Instant turnoffs for me are:
> 
> Socially anxious
> Insecure
> Ugly face
> Fat
> Smells bad
> Bad breath
> Hairy
> Big butts
> _*RED HAIR*_


:sigh


----------



## AllToAll

evginmubutu said:


> :sigh


Red hair is awesome. :rub


----------



## Canucklehead

Where are the mods at? lol

This is quite amusing though, honestly. Even if I can only read the replies.


----------



## evginmubutu

someone needs to have sex with fallingdown, quickly. for everyone's sake.


----------



## falling down

AllToAll said:


> Skewing? I'm mostly asking, but your inability to respond I guess answers my questions.


No you're slanting everything I'm saying and putting your own spin on it. You have a tendency to simplify everything and pretend that the dumbest thing possible that goes against any of your own personal beliefs is what is being explained to you.



evginmubutu said:


> someone needs to have sex with fallingdown, quickly. for everyone's sake.


How witty, your brain must be huge.


----------



## AllToAll

falling down said:


> No you're slanting everything I'm saying and putting your own spin on it.


I was actually trying to understand. I want to stay in the loop just in case your conspiracy theory pans out... :lol


----------



## Dissonance

Women with drink with their left hands.


----------



## luceo

Canucklehead said:


> This is quite amusing though, honestly. Even if I can only read the replies.


Even then he's still probably making as much sense to you as he is to everyone else.


----------



## falling down

AllToAll said:


> I was actually trying to understand. I want to stay in the loop just in case your conspiracy theory pans out... :lol


*
"Phew, thank God, huh?"*
Stupid nothing post that is basically you just being you.

*"Okay, the 1% is out to get us and also women are for the picking...? "*
Where do you get women for the picking? When 85% of male population is gone and 3 quarters of the female population what do you think will naturally happen? Women will be left with few paths to choose from ultimately taking the paths because it's all that's left. Either choosing to be with the men that remain, the women that remain or none at all and going to the sperm bank for some elite sperm to produce their own offspring. If the elite allow such a thing in their dream world. 
*
"The puppets meaning people in the government, some of which are also part of the 1%, if you didn't know. So I guess the elite, who are the 1% are also puppets...."
*Thanks for stating the obvious, an elite can be a puppet to. 
*
What does their utopia consist of? You can't be at the top if no one's at the bottom, so why would they "eliminate" the "competition"? Furthermore, who's the competition and how are they eliminating them?*
The competition is everyone, the lesser stag so to speak. They are eliminating them by altering the minds of the masses to subconsciously cull the masses by the process of natural selection. The bottom has already been built, all that's left is maintenance which robots or AI will be able to handle. Robots or AI will become the new slaves to the world's elite, making sure the pyramid stays intact for them to continue to benefit from.


----------



## AllToAll

falling down said:


> *
> "Phew, thank God, huh?"*
> Stupid nothing post that is basically you just being you.


Yeah, me just being stupid. Remember how you like to throw insults around before you call another user on that. 



> *"Okay, the 1% is out to get us and also women are for the picking...? "*
> Where do you get women for the picking? When 85% of male population is gone and 3 quarters of the female population what do you think will naturally happen? Women will be left with few paths to choose from ultimately taking the paths because it's all that's left. Either choosing to be with the men that remain, the women that remain or none at all and going to the sperm bank for some elite sperm to produce their own offspring. If the elite allow such a thing in their dream world.


Hotties. You said the elite get the hotties, so they must be for the picking. 
I still don't get how they'll be gone? Where will they go? Who's killing them off? Don't tell me the Afghan war is related to this!! Oh the horror!
I also don't get how this man-ridden world would be their utopia... They could simply have those men as slaves. They won't have any way to survive either since they've killed all the men off and there's no one left to do hard labor.. After all, all the women are busy pregnant or at sperm banks! :roll



> *
> "The puppets meaning people in the government, some of which are also part of the 1%, if you didn't know. So I guess the elite, who are the 1% are also puppets...."
> *Thanks for stating the obvious, an elite can be a puppet to.
> *
> What does their utopia consist of? You can't be at the top if no one's at the bottom, so why would they "eliminate" the "competition"? Furthermore, who's the competition and how are they eliminating them?*
> The competition is everyone, the lesser stag so to speak. They are eliminating them by altering the minds of the masses to subconsciously cull the masses by the process of natural selection. The bottom has already been built, all that's left is maintenance which robots or AI will be able to handle. Robots or AI will become the new slaves to the world's elite, making sure the pyramid stays intact for them to continue to benefit from.


Ooh. Okay. The robots... Who'll build the robots though? We women are too stupid and the elite don't want to get their hands dirty.... Don't tell me: it's the lower upper rank. The puppets. Hah!

You know what? Forget I ever said anything. This makes perfect sense to me...perfect.


----------



## AussiePea

AllToAll said:


> Yeah, me just being stupid. Remember how you like to throw insults around before you call another user on that.
> 
> Hotties. You said the elite get the hotties, so they must be for the picking.
> I still don't get how they'll be gone? Where will they go? Who's killing them off? Don't tell me the Afghan war is related to this!! Oh the horror!
> I also don't get how this man-ridden world would be their utopia... They could simply have those men as slaves. They won't have any way to survive either since they've killed all the men off and there's no one left to do hard labor.. After all, all the women are busy pregnant or at sperm banks! :roll
> 
> Ooh. Okay. The robots... Who'll build the robots though? We women are too stupid and the elite don't want to get their hands dirty.... Don't tell me: it's the lower upper rank. The puppets. Hah!


You...you know too much. You must run, don't look back, just run.


----------



## falling down

AllToAll said:


> Yeah, me just being stupid. Remember how you like to throw insults around before you call another user on that.
> 
> Hotties. You said the elite get the hotties, so they must be for the picking.
> I still don't get how they'll be gone? Where will they go? Who's killing them off? Don't tell me the Afghan war is related to this!! Oh the horror!
> I also don't get how this man-ridden world would be their utopia... They could simply have those men as slaves. They won't have any way to survive either since they've killed all the men off and there's no one left to do hard labor.. After all, all the women are busy pregnant or at sperm banks! :roll
> 
> Ooh. Okay. The robots... Who'll build the robots though? We women are too stupid and the elite don't want to get their hands dirty.... Don't tell me: it's the lower upper rank. The puppets. Hah!
> 
> You know what? Forget I ever said anything. This makes perfect sense to me...perfect.





AussiePea said:


> You...you know too much. You must run, don't look back, just run.


Mocking me is a conversation ender, your mind is far too simple. Continue to troll. We're now done here.


----------



## AllToAll

AussiePea said:


> You...you know too much. You must run, don't look back, just run.


:lol :rofl


----------



## CalBear

Ballet flats. The most unattractive choice of footwear.


----------



## evginmubutu

gawd you two have taken over a thread with your nonsense, please take the stupid arguments somewhere else!


----------



## Alas Babylon

-having an overly generalized, basic and foolish opinion about something I consider serious is a massive turn off, like if someone said people with depression should just 'get over it', statements like that just piss me off. 
- abrasiveness, I can't stand being irritated or annoyed by someone. 
-close mindedness, I don't like it when people are unwilling to see something from a new perspective, or experience something different.


----------



## scooby

I turn a lot of people off, damn.


----------



## General Specific

Paradox Frog said:


> having an overly generalized, basic and foolish opinion about something I consider serious is a massive turn off, like if someone said people with depression should just 'get over it', statements like that just piss me off.


Know that feel, bro.


----------



## MaxPower

falling down said:


> Yes it's awesome, I'm all for equal rights and all that stuff, *but*...


Yeah, there's always a but.:roll I tried to read your post but I lost IQ points, you really need to go into therapy for your insecurities, quickly.



diamondheart89 said:


> What do you mean by "pay". I love being independent but I also want to get married and have a family with the person I love and be partners. I don't see why that's a negative thing. Unless you think being equals in a relationship means the man is somehow being cheated of something. :/


^:clap, I view relationships as an equal 50/50 partnership too, no one person has sole control instead decisions are made on an consensus and both put in the same amount of effort, if there is a kid, no one person "stays home", instead again, it's a partnership so the workload is shared equally. I dislike the paycheck-parent and the stay-at-home-parent style of parenting anyway.



diamondheart89 said:


> Lol no one is penalizing anyone, I'm just saying that its awesome to not have to be dependent on men for everything as a woman in today's world. Guys always complain about gold diggers but it seems like a fraction of them can't handle the fact that there are strong independent women out there *who don't NEED them, but may just WANT them.* It's almost like some guys enjoy being money banks for women who don't want to or can't take charge of their own lives. It's a strange sort of insecurity.


It's a great feeling to know my partner chose me not because she needs me but because she wants me. Although some women may choose to be dependent and that's fine, the whole point of the feminism movement is to give women that choice, but men also have a choice.



AllToAll said:


> Red hair is awesome. :rub


Yep, it is:yes


----------



## falling down

MaxPower said:


> Yeah, there's always a but.:roll I tried to read your post but I lost IQ points, you really need to go into therapy for your insecurities, quickly.


This post assumes those IQ points were there to begin with.


----------



## MaxPower

falling down said:


> This post assumes those IQ points were there to begin with.


Hi pot, I'm kettle, be careful I'm shiny.


----------



## J ROD3260

definitely if a girl smokes and doesn't have good hygiene ​


----------



## falling down

MaxPower said:


> Hi pot, I'm kettle, be careful I'm shiny.


Seriously? You hurled the first insult. Play victim all you want child.


----------



## MaxPower

falling down said:


> Seriously? You hurled the first insult. Play victim all you want child.


Could a child do this:









BTW, it's called a comeback. Google it.


----------



## anomalous

Forgot one:

Having vague, trendy, hodgepodge views on religion and spirituality. "I'm spiritual but not religious." "Oh, I was raised Christian and still believe in some of what Jesus said but I like Buddhism and Paganism too." **** like that. I'm a rationalist agnostic and I get extra annoyed when someone is willing to break from the traditional religion they were raised in, yet still gets bogged down (from my perspective) in hippie-dippie "spiritual" views. Right or wrong, it is a serious turn-off, regardless of just about anything else about the person.


----------



## falling down

MaxPower said:


> Could a child do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, it's called a comeback. Google it.


Nothing better to do? If only this was funny or entertaining.


----------



## MaxPower

falling down said:


> Nothing better to do?


Yes I do, but I'm obligated to feed your trolliness.


----------



## falling down

MaxPower said:


> Yes I do, but I'm obligated to feed your trolliness.


Actually you're the one doing the trolling as you were never once involved in the original conversation.

Bad troll is bad.


----------



## MaxPower

falling down said:


> Actually you're the one doing the trolling as you were never once involved in the original conversation.


Oh sorry, I thought this was a open forum, where I could add my two cents. My bad!



falling down said:


> Bad troll is bad.


Oh really? OK, but my safeword is apples.


----------



## falling down

MaxPower said:


> Oh sorry, I thought this was a open forum, where I could add my two cents. My bad!
> 
> Oh really? OK, but my safeword is apples.


----------



## MaxPower

falling down said:


>


Come on, don't be like that, I'll be gentle, I promise. Just call me Mr. Plow...








That's my name... That name again is Mr. Plow...


----------



## theseventhkey

falling down said:


>


Falling down I totally understand what you are trying to say about the dynamics of being "left out". Basically you have 1,000,000 men chasing 100,000 women chasing 1000 men chasing 100 women chasing "1 man", the numbers are way fu%ked.


----------



## sillywillynilly

Uuuugh wish I never found this thread, so many girls are turned off by skinny guys  I always knew girls dislike skinny guys but reading it here is a ****ty reminder.

I know the majority of girls prefer a taller, big guy with some muscles and power but ****s sake I can't help who I am. I work out and try to get bigger but I'm stuck this way.


----------



## Alas Babylon

I find emotional intimacy terrifying, not sure if it's a turn off or just an extension of anxiety.


----------



## falling down

theseventhkey said:


> Falling down I totally understand what you are trying to say about the dynamics of being "left out". Basically you have 1,000,000 men chasing 100,000 women chasing 1000 men chasing 100 women chasing "1 man", the numbers are way fu%ked.


Something like that.


----------



## falling down

sillywillynilly said:


> Uuuugh wish I never found this thread, *so many girls are turned off by skinny guys  I always knew girls dislike skinny guys* but reading it here is a ****ty reminder.
> 
> I know the majority of girls prefer a taller, big guy with some muscles and power but ****s sake I can't help who I am. I work out and try to get bigger but I'm stuck this way.


since when?

Johnny Depp, Brad Pitt, Twilight Tool, etc.


----------



## Sylvee

sillywillynilly said:


> Uuuugh wish I never found this thread, so many girls are turned off by skinny guys  I always knew girls dislike skinny guys but reading it here is a ****ty reminder.
> 
> I know the majority of girls prefer a taller, big guy with some muscles and power but ****s sake I can't help who I am. I work out and try to get bigger but I'm stuck this way.


I wouldn't say dislike, hell some girls do like skinny guys. Besides most girls won't avoid you if they like you just because you're skinny. But girls do like to feel protected... Confidence can make up for size though. And other things.

I just want someone who can pick me up easily 

Just working out will make you a little bigger and make you stronger. But if you really want to get bigger you need to start bulking up. Start a weight lifting routine and start eating properly too. You can find guides online on how to bulk up.


----------



## anomalous

sillywillynilly said:


> Uuuugh wish I never found this thread, so many girls are turned off by skinny guys  I always knew girls dislike skinny guys but reading it here is a ****ty reminder.
> 
> I know the majority of girls prefer a taller, big guy with some muscles and power but ****s sake I can't help who I am. I work out and try to get bigger but I'm stuck this way.


I read through most of the responses and was honestly surprised it didn't come up more, actually. It's clear we're at a disadvantage, but if only about 20% of women are mentioning it I think that's actually a good sign (probably misleading though, lol).


----------



## theblackcanary

I'm starting to believe that every person on this planet is shallow..including me. Blah! -__-


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

To be honest I like very average men if you read my posts you will find the man who drove me to insane jealous was fat, balding and middle aged lol


----------



## meeps

falling down said:


> since when?
> 
> Johnny Depp, Brad Pitt, Twilight Tool, etc.


They're not really skinny though, more like toned.

Skinny is nice though.


----------



## falling down

meeps said:


> They're not really skinny though, more like toned.
> 
> Skinny is nice though.


uh, what have you been watching? they are all skeleton's with skin.


----------



## meeps

falling down said:


> uh, what have you been watching? they are all skeleton's with skin.




























^would not call these skinny.

skinny:


----------



## falling down

meeps said:


> ^would not call these skinny.
> 
> skinny:


all skeletons with skin....


----------



## meeps

whatevs dude


----------



## falling down

meeps said:


> whatevs dude


oh, let me guess, you consider pitt and depp to be 'buff' in comparison to the other dudes?
they basically look the same, except pitt and depp are older and the other 3 guys look fresh outta high school.


----------



## meeps

falling down said:


> oh, let me guess, you consider pitt and depp to be 'buff' in comparison to the other dudes?
> they basically look the same, except pitt and depp are older and the other 3 guys look fresh outta high school.


----------



## mistylake

- Has bad mouth hygiene (I'm kind of obsessed with mouth hygiene!)
- Smokes
- Has body odor
- Excessive use of sarcasm
- Wannabe intellectual
- Too dramatic
- Too clingy
- Too jealous
- Shallow
- Materialistic
- Too religious


----------



## hypestyle

social intolerance. willful ignorance.


----------



## Barette

CalBear said:


> Ballet flats. The most unattractive choice of footwear.


 I... I can't believe that. I live in ballet flats. I'm trying to expand outside of them, but they're my true loves.


----------



## Wurli

Girls who say "like" A LOT

I don't care how educated you are, you sound like an idiot when every other word in a conversation is "like"


----------



## callalilly26

I love them too! There's nothing wrong them. They're adorable and extremely versatile for all different kinds of outfits. 


Barette said:


> I... I can't believe that. I live in ballet flats. I'm trying to expand outside of them, but they're my true loves.


----------



## callalilly26

Turn offs:
1. Guys who wear socks and sandles. (this is the only petty thing I'll say as a turn off, but I'd totally tell that person I'm dating.)
2. Being judgemental 
3. Being a racist 
4. Insensitive towards the feelings of others
5. Selfish
6. Irresponsible 
7. Narcissistic
8. Self-destructive 
9. Not open to trying new things 

I used to care if someone smoked, but honestly I don't now. It doesn't bother me. I think if you really care about someone and like them you can get past some of the things that initially turned you off. 
Some of the things people were saying on here are extremely petty and slightly shallow. I can't believe how many of you people use these things in deciding who to be with. No offense to anyone at all. I'm only shocked at some of the things that turn people off.


----------



## srschirm

I think ballet flats are cute.


----------



## callalilly26

they are! thank you!


srschirm said:


> I think ballet flats are cute.


----------



## Droidsteel

kiirby said:


> Theism. I don't mean to incite anything, but I have a great deal of trouble respecting anyone who is a member of an organised religion. And if I don't respect someone then I can't be attracted to them.


What about a disorganized religion?


----------



## brownzerg

Doesn't dress femininely at least some of the time, Smoking. Those are the two I can think of


----------



## Canucklehead

Chicks that are into Harry Potter.


----------



## meeps

Canucklehead said:


> Chicks that are into Harry Potter.


pff, whatevs :roll


----------



## Canucklehead

meeps said:


> pff, whatevs :roll


Forgeticus!


----------



## srschirm

Canucklehead said:


> Chicks that are into Harry Potter.


OMG I dated one of those. Totally couldn't get into it.

I think she liked me because evidently I look like him? I never knew how to take that remark either...


----------



## meeps

forever remembericus!

wait you guys mean into harry potter the character, or the series?


----------



## Canucklehead

srschirm said:


> OMG I dated one of those. Totally couldn't get into it.
> 
> I think she liked me because evidently I look like him? I never knew how to take that remark either...


Dude! You should totally go to a Harry Potter convention, those chicks gotta at least be like what, 19-20 now?

You'd walk in there and be like Marilyn Monroe walking into a bar in the 50's!


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Duckface
Fake tans
Low intelligence
Feminism
Smoking


----------



## awkwardsilent

srschirm said:


> OMG I dated one of those. Totally couldn't get into it.
> 
> I think she liked me because evidently I look like him? I never knew how to take that remark either...


Well if she loved harry potter and thought you looked like him I guess thats a compliment?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

BeyondOsiris said:


> Duckface


I still haven't figured out why girls do this.


----------



## Canucklehead

Totally related


----------



## BeyondOsiris

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I still haven't figured out why girls do this.


I have no idea, but it annoys me so much and looks so stupid.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

By the way @ the OP: Your name is a win.


----------



## srschirm

Canucklehead said:


> Dude! You should totally go to a Harry Potter convention, those chicks gotta at least be like what, 19-20 now?
> 
> You'd walk in there and be like Marilyn Monroe walking into a bar in the 50's!


Man, that's actually a good idea. I'd have to totally feign intelligence on the series. Or ask them to explain stuff to me.


----------



## falling down

carla83 said:


> - Has bad mouth hygiene (I'm kind of obsessed with mouth hygiene!)
> - Smokes
> - Has body odor
> - Excessive use of sarcasm
> - Wannabe intellectual
> - Too dramatic
> - Too clingy
> - Too jealous
> - Shallow
> - Materialistic
> - Too religious


----------



## farfegnugen

Wow, I am like everyone of these. I must be the most unappealing man in the world.


----------



## theseventhkey

farfegnugen said:


> Wow, I am like everyone of these. I must be the most unappealing man in the world.


lol, according to these lists, you just being a man cuts you off from 70% from the female population.


----------



## mistylake

falling down said:


>


aww some stranger didn't like my list! Boo-hoo!


----------



## falling down

carla83 said:


> aww some stranger didn't like my list! Boo-hoo!


What? Mannequins are the perfect mates, they don't move so they won't cling, they don't smell, no bad mouth hygiene, don't smoke, no body odor, they don't talk so they can't be wannabe intellectuals or use excessive sarcasm and really, when is the last time you saw a mannequin that was overly dramatic, shallow, materialistic, religious or jealous? You can even get them in black or white or any other colour you desire. Get them digits girl, they perfect.


----------



## Unknown88

I don't think that list of turn offs was too harsh personally.


----------



## mistylake

falling down said:


> What? Mannequins are the perfect mates, they don't move so they won't cling, they don't smell, no bad mouth hygiene, don't smoke, no body odor, they don't talk so they can't be wannabe intellectuals or use excessive sarcasm and really, when is the last time you saw a mannequin that was overly dramatic, shallow, materialistic, religious or jealous? You can even get them in black or white or any other colour you desire. Get them digits girl, they perfect.


Nah, you can keep your mannequins. I'm already in a happy, long term relationship with someone who fits the description. Never had a problem finding people "my type", to be honest.


----------



## falling down

Unknown88 said:


> I don't think that list of turn offs was too harsh personally.


The irony is that "shallow" made the list.



carla83 said:


> Nah, you can keep your mannequins. I'm already in a happy, long term relationship with someone that fits the description. Never had a problem finding people "my type", to be honest.


Congratulations to you.


----------



## mistylake

falling down said:


> The irony is that "shallow" made the list.
> 
> Congratulations to you.


Yeah cause you KNOW I'm shallow, since you know me so well


----------



## falling down

carla83 said:


> Yeah cause you KNOW I'm shallow, since you know me so well


Sorry didn't mean to point you out specifically, most all of these lists in general are stupid, childish and petty to me.


----------



## mistylake

falling down said:


> Sorry didn't mean to point you out specifically, most all of these lists in general are stupid, childish and petty to me.


Apology accepted. 
Yeah maybe some of them are childish and petty, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## bsd3355

softball players jk


----------



## PaysageDHiver

BeyondOsiris said:


> By the way @ the OP: Your name is a win.


Thanks


----------



## Brad

Religion
Cigarette smokers
Loud mouths
Alchoholics


----------



## mezzoforte

-Acting ghetto/uneducated

-Religiousness

-Guys who are really into sports

-Homophobes

-Smokes weed often


----------



## AmandaMarie87

stinky breath and/or cold clammy hands *shudder*. The worst part is, most guys who have these turn offs don't even know it.


----------



## Sacrieur

AmandaMarie87 said:


> stinky breath and/or cold clammy hands *shudder*. The worst part is, most guys who have these turn offs don't even know it.


Cold hands are a sign of poor circulation. Not bad to have on the list, that one.


----------



## Ki99

Turn offs:

- Deceitful
- uninteresting (has no goals, dreams, or hobbies!!! boo boring)
- clingy
- overly feminine (i don't have anything against guys like this but i just don't find it attractive in a potential boyfriend/mate)
- either too hot or cold (aka moody all the time) 
- not open minded
- shallow
- perfect nails aka jerk nails lol
- a bully 
- Overly muscular
- obsessed with his self/or looks aka vain 
- OBSESSED WITH SPORTS 

gosh I'm kinda picky :/


----------



## komorikun

why do people care if others have goals?


----------



## creasy




----------



## always starting over

-Enjoys listening to pop radio/top 40
-Majors in Women's Studies
-Is offended by my weed smoking
-Thinks she's morally superior to others
-Constantly complains or gossips

I have a lot of turn-offs, I guess, but not very many "instant" turn-offs.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Tomboys, I just really dont like them for whatever reason....


----------



## Chappy02

Abusive 
Liars
Possessive
Guys who don't know what they want 
Religious
Sexist 
Cheaters 
Poor hygiene
Being too loud


----------



## Cronos

•Smokes
•Bad Hygiene
•Is a Juggalo


----------



## always starting over

Cronos said:


> •Smokes
> •Bad Hygiene
> *•Is a Juggalo*


Lol that didn't even occur to me. But yeah, definitely that.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Men who can't flare their nostrils effectively.


----------



## To22

komorikun said:


> why do people care if others have goals?


I wonder the same thing. I myself can't see how goal setting helps our compatibility, but I suppose there is a good reason somewhere.


----------



## Lish3rs

-Insensitive
-Snobby
-Sexist
-Smokes
-Too much facial hair


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

eats peanut M&M's in front of me


----------



## bigmitch95

-Very rude (sarcasm, insults, just being a *****)
-Hippocritical
-Smokers
-Poor anger management
-Overly controlling
-Insensitive
-Cheaters (sleeping around)


----------



## Glass Child

- Rude/mean to people
- Obsessed with sexual topics
- Doesn't play videogames (that is almost an automatic no in my book... sorry)
- Not being into artistic things


----------



## NoHeart

Body language, nuff said.


----------



## komorikun

I also hate know-it-alls and guys who are full themselves. 

There was one know-it-all at my table in my anatomy class this semester. We were discussing transportation in the city and I said it sucked. He said that's not true and he sees lots of people taking the bus and we have BART and such. Of course, he drives everywhere......typical. 

Then he said he had taken a class on bones (animal and human) previously, so he knew the bones well already....but when it came time to the lab practical I saw his score and he didn't do that well. I did much better than him.


----------



## Elad

well I just crossed off about 100 girls in this thread, sweet.

I find this thread stupid as ****, everyone is an individual and judging from the lists here its no surprise they moan about being alone/virgins, its because of their own ridiculous standards.

yes I am mad because I fail every list. **** you. :b


----------



## komorikun

Elad said:


> well I just crossed off about 100 girls in this thread, sweet.
> 
> I find this thread stupid as ****, everyone is an individual and judging from the lists here its no surprise they moan about being alone/virgins.


what were the issues?


----------



## Elad

komorikun said:


> what were the issues?


a lot just seem so stuck up, almost princess syndrome. straight up. you'd think they're victorias secret models the way so many talk.


----------



## always starting over

River In The Mountain said:


> Men who can't flare their nostrils effectively.


I always do it when I'm bored for some reason.


----------



## probably offline

Passive guys who let me walk all over them, and who agree with everything I say(even when it's obvious that they don't).


----------



## Sacrieur

probably offline said:


> Passive guys who let me walk all over them, and who agree with everything I say(even when it's obvious that they don't).


I agree.


----------



## River In The Mountain

probably offline said:


> Passive guys who let me walk all over them, and who agree with everything I say(even when it's obvious that they don't).


yep, this. Dat sycophancy.


----------



## River In The Mountain

always starting over said:


> I always do it when I'm bored for some reason.


Hawt.


----------



## Spungo

River In The Mountain said:


> Lets his nails grow long and doesn't cut them. Scares the living daylights out of me.


This drives me nuts too. I have a hard time listening when someone is pointing at something with their gross fingernails.

I'll say computer illiteracy and not caring for computers is a quick way to lose my respect. One friend's laptop keyboard is covered with ashes. How the hell does it get that dirty? When the thing turns on, it seem to take forever, it's loaded with spyware and bullcrap that make the computer unusable, and the internet is somehow broken. I saw one computer where typing "google.com" redirects it to some other crap website. I asked how I got that way and he had no idea. You can't even say it's caused by porn because I have tons of porn on my computer and none of it does that. Lots of people can't even figure out how google works; they type stupid things like "what kind of fan is on my desk" instead of looking for a model number on the fan. It seems impossible to have any kind of relationship with someone that stupid.


----------



## CWe

Smoking cigerettes, gross, Mean, uncompassionate and plenty others that i forgot cause im listening to good music


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

men


----------



## TPower

MrFunnyPants said:


> men


Shemales are fine with you then?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Off the cuff..

-talks too much
-judgmental remarks
-overweight
-excessively girly
-very long or big hair


----------



## Charmander

Boys who wear chinos.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

TPower said:


> Shemales are fine with you then?


Yeah


----------



## Alienated

Modern women


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Spungo

Alienated said:


> Modern women


I think I sort of know what you mean. Women in the past had a certain grace to them and they were very different from men. 
I have a few old fashioned female friends and I love them to death. They wear dresses instead of pants, they do their hair and makeup, and they have a certain innocence to them. Some reptile instinct in me feels the need to protect them.


----------



## VanGogh

Just 5?

Narcissistic behaviors
Always being late
Stupidity
Inconsiderate of others
Bad hygiene


----------



## NoHeart

homophobes


----------



## Thatguy55

Dresses like everyone
Follows dumb mainstream trends
Tries to fit in constantly
Over the top girly-ness
Big hair
Over done makeup
Rude
Expects you to start and continue conversations, replies with stuff like "Cool, ok" instead of in depth response giving me something to base my next question or statement on.
Says YOLO
Drama queen

There are way more, but I won't list them because I would bore you.


----------



## Beingofglass

1. Materialistic
2. Unkind personality
3. A douchette
4. Single moms, sorry, they are just scary
5. Smokes
6. Past being chubby or thin like a rail
7. Beyond normal insecurity
8. Perfectionism
9. No passions in life
10. ****ty clothing
11. Bratty or snobby demeanor
12. Materialistic
13. materialistic
14. ..


----------



## cafune

- bears a strong resemblance to my family (particularly, extended) in habits & behaviour


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland

1 not clean or has long nails i don't knw why i just think ouch 
2 rude, overconfident thinks he's always right or is very religious 
3 bashes peoples sexuality, lifestyles, beliefs and such 
4 has lots of money and shows it off making others feel bad
5 eats my face wen i just wanted a kiss. 
if he gets overly sexual with me in front of his friend it's disrespectful 
6 gets odd to quick or comes on to strong


----------



## nubly

Too ghetto
Over use of profanity
Smoker
Drug use
Fake boobs


----------



## percon21

1. Mean guys even if they're jerks to other people and not me
2. Body Odor
3. Guys being feminine such as eyebrow shaping, spending hours getting ready...
4. Boring


----------



## TheTraveler

Rude
dont smeel good
judgmental
not funny or creative
arent a gentleman
doesn't let me be free (persue what i want)
unfaithful
a liar
cheap
hates to travel
cant adapt to different things
uncultured
really depressing
Doesn't laugh much
etc.. it goes on forever... the world is just full of pansies.


----------

